# MTB Touren um Altenkirchen, Sieg, Wied und den Westerwald



## Stevensbiker (14. September 2013)

Hallo,

ab sofort gibt es wieder einen WwRsf. MTB Tourentreff in der Region Altenkirchen.

Es werden hauptsächlich MTB Touren rund um AK, Sieg und durch den Westerwald gefahren.

*Hiermit lade ich alle begeisterten MTB`ler zu einem Stammtisch nach Altenkirchen ein:
*
Termin: 24.09.2013
Zeit: 20.00 Uhr
Ort: Pizzeria Paradiso in der Bahnhofstr. in Altenkirchen ( im Seitentrakt )

An diesem Termin sollen die Touren des nächsten Monats, Treffpunkte, Termine.... besprochen werden.
Bitte bringt tolle Ideen mit!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Der nächste Tourentermin:*

Termin: Mittwoch 25.09.2013
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.

Bei Regenwetter fällt die Tour aus!

Die Strecke geht über Hasselbach nach Kircheib und ins Obereiper Tal, hoch zum Wolfgangsee, Mooshütte, Rodder, Melchiorweg Kalkahütte, Flugplatz Leuscheid, oberhalb des Irsertales zurück nach Werkhausen.

Strecke:INFO: Die MTB Touren MIttwochs in Werkhausen werden noch mindestens bis Oktober in der gewohnten Form angeboten.
Ab ca. Oktober findet Mittwochs dann immer der Night Ride statt. Wie, wo, wann legen wir am 24. fest.


www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. September 2013)

1. Tourenstammtisch

Es war ein netter Abend mit netten Teilnehmern. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USA-mtb (25. September 2013)

Ja. Stammtisch macht durchaus Sinn. Heute Abend wieder Tour durch den Leuscheider Wald gefahren. Super. Und neue Lampe funktioniert auch


----------



## Rea (25. September 2013)

Hoffe ich kann bald wieder mitfahren

Man sieht sich spätestens beim nächsten Stammtisch bis dahin wünsch ich euch viele schöne und v.a. unfallfreie Touren. Haltet mich auf dem Laufenden, gerne auch mit Fotos


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. September 2013)

Ja, war heute eine nette Tour, bis auf meinen Platten! 

Aber USA-mtb hat ein Lämpchen vom feinsten, da wurde es trotz meiner 

etwas verfehlten Sonnenbrille taghell.

Rea, ich will nicht hoffen das wir uns erst beim nächsten Stammtisch 

sehen. Weiter gute Besserung! Mach mal zur Erinnerung ein Bild vom 

Jack Wolfskin Gips, ich habe das glatt vergessen!

Tumbler wo bist du? Halloooooo......


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. September 2013)

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Sonntag 29.09.2013
Zeit: 11.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen

Schöne, ruhige MTB Tour rund um Altenkirchen zum *Kennenlernen*.
 Jeder kann mitfahren! 

Termin: Mittwoch 02.10.2013
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.

Bei Regenwetter fällt die Tour aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Die Strecke wird uns über Hasselbach nach Kircheib führen, dann ins Ohmbachtal und hoch zum Wolfgangsee. Es geht weiter an der Mooshütte vorbei zum Melchiorweg und zur Kalkahütte, dann Richtung Stromberg und hoch nach Alsen. Von dort am Modellflugplatz vorbei oberhalb des Irsertals an Marenbach vorbei zurück nach Werkhausen.  


Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter  regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten.

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## USA-mtb (28. September 2013)

Hallo,
Kann Sonntag leider nicht dabei sein. Werde mal ein bisschen den Pfälzer Wald unter die Räder nehmen
Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei. Freu mich drauf. 
Bis dann


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Oktober 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Samstag 05.10.2013
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen

*MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache ca. 60-80km*

Termin: Sonntag 06.10.2013
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen

*Schöne MTB Tour Richtung Oberwesterwald ca. 2.5 - 3 Std.*


Termin: Mittwoch 09.10.2013
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!
Bei Regenwetter fällt die Tour aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

*MTB Tour über Leuscheid, Dattenfeld, Heilbrunnen und zurück, ca. 2,5 Std.*.

*Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. *

*Nächster Tourenstammtisch: Dienstag den 29.10. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!*

*
www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2013)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
> 
> TOURENTERMINE
> 
> ...



Hi,
wie schauts aus mit Gästen aus dem Nachbar-Bundesland hört sich interessant an, die Rahmendaten der Tour.
Kannst du noch etwas zum Strecken-Profil sagen 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Trail Surfer,

diesen Sonntags geht es wie angekündigt ganz ruhig Richtung Oberwesterwald da viele der Tourenbiker im Urlaub sind.
Ich bin vor recht langer Zeit die Tour gefahren und möchte mal 
schauen ob ich die so wieder zusammenbekomme.
In den nächsten Wochen gibt es dann aber eine Tour bis zur 
Westerwälder Seenplatte und auch drumherum. Zurück geht es dann 
über den Wiedweg. Diese Tour werde ich dann mit allen Eckdaten hier veröffentlichen.
Du bist zu allen Touren herzlich eingeladen.
Bis bald.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. Oktober 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

*TOURENTERMINE*

Termin: Samstag 12.10.2013
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen

*MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache ca. 60-80km*

Termin: Sonntag 13.10.2013
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen

*Schöne MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache ca. 2,5 - 3 Std. *


Termin: Mittwoch 16.10.2013
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

*MTB Tour über Leuscheid, Dattenfeld, Heilbrunnen und zurück, ca. 2,5 Std..*

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. 

*Nächster Tourenstammtisch: Dienstag den 29.10. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!*

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USA-mtb (13. Oktober 2013)

Tip für Schlechtwetter-Tage: die neuen ALDI-Einkaufswagen haben jetzt Lenkerhörnchen


----------



## Rea (15. Oktober 2013)

Ein weiterer Tipp von mir: auf ServusTV strahlen sie im Moment "Where the trail ends" aus (Mediathek, weiter auf RedBullTV). 
Übernehmt euch aber nicht bei der nächsten Tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2013)

Heya, wir hatten am WE eine sehr schöne Tour um die Wahnbachtalsperre, ohne Anfahrt 40km/960hm, vielleicht wär das mal was


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

So eine Tour haben wir schon lange im Visier, da wir uns
aber dort nicht auskennen ist es bisher nichts geworden.
Ging die Tour denn komplett um die Wahnbachtalsperre? 
Ich werde das bei unserem nächsten Stammtisch ansprechen 
und dann können wir die Tour gerne einmal gemeinsam
fahren wenn du magst und uns führst.


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Rea schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Tipp von mir: auf ServusTV strahlen sie im Moment "Where the trail ends" aus (Mediathek, weiter auf RedBullTV).
> Übernehmt euch aber nicht bei der nächsten Tour



Keine Angst Rea, für dich sammeln wir schon alle Luftpolsterfolie und Watte. Damit wirst du eingepackt und dann kann dir fast nichts mehr passieren!


Übrigens, die Mittwochs Tour gestern war ganz nett, 34 km und 647hm.


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe*

*TOURENTERMINE*
*
 Termin: Samstag 19.10.2013*
 Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
 MTB Tour mit Uwe Schumacher

* Termin: Sonntag 20.10.2013*
 Zeit: 13.30 Start der Touren 14.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Cafe Hähnershof Obererbach

Saisonabschlusstour rund um Obererbach und anschließend
gibt es Kaffee und Kuchen im Hähnershof.







Es war eine schöne Saisonabschlusstour und der Kuchen im Hähnershof war wie immer spitze!

* Termin: Mittwoch 23.10.2013*
 Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

MTB Tour auf den Spuren des Westerwaldsteiges ca. 2,5 Std.
*Die Tour heute war sehr schwer, der WwSteig  war sehr aufgeweicht und matschig aber es war KLASSE![/COLOR



 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. 

Nächster Tourenstammtisch: Dienstag den 29.10. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

 Termin: Samstag 26.10.2013

 Zeit: 13.30Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Grillhütte Birnbach
*Offene Vereinsmeisterschaft MTB, jeder darf teilnehmen!*

 Termin: Sonntag 26.10.2013

 Zeit: 10.30 MTB Tour durch den Beroder Wald ggf. über Mündersbach zum Wiedweg.
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

 Zeit: 14.00
 Treffpunkt: Forsthaus Fluterschen ( Oberhalb Fluterschen Beginn der Langguck  )
*Offene Vereinsmeisterschaft Straße, jeder darf teilnehmen, auch MTB`ler   
( Zeitfahrmaterial nicht erwünscht )


 Termin: Mittwoch 30.10.2013

 Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour zur Sieg. Ca. 2,5 Std. 

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. 

 Nächster Tourenstammtisch: Dienstag den 29.10. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Oktober 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

 TOURENTERMINE

 Termin: Samstag 2.11.2013

 Zeit: 14.00Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


 Termin: Mittwoch 6.11.2013

 Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Bitte an gute Beleuchtung denken die mind. 3 Std. durchhält.

 MTB Tour , ca. 3 Std., Schwierigkeitsgrad ( einfach )
 Diesmal geht die Tour über Hasselbach zur Mooshütte und weiter nach  Eitorf. Auf dem Radweg an der Sieg vorbei je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer bis Röcklingen oder Dattenfeld  und über Leuscheid zurück. 

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. 

 Nächster Tourenstammtisch: Dienstag den 26.11. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. November 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

 TOURENTERMINE

 Termin: Samstag 9.11.2013

 Zeit: 14.00Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


 Termin: Mittwoch13.11.2013

 Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour , ca. 2,5 Std., Schwierigkeitsgrad ( einfach )
 Diesmal geht die Tour über Hasselbach zur Mooshütte und weiter nach Eitorf. Auf dem Radweg an der Sieg vorbei je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer bis Röcklingen oder Dattenfeld und über Leuscheid zurück. 

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. 

 Nächster Tourenstammtisch: Dienstag den 26.11. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. November 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

 TOURENTERMINE

 Termin: Samstag 16.11.2013

 Zeit: 14.00Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


 Termin: Mittwoch20.11.2013

 Zeit: 18.00 Uhr
 Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour , ca. 3,0 Std., Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach
 Diesmal geht die Tour über Hasselbach wieder nach Eitorf. Auf dem Radweg an der Sieg vorbei bis Dattenfeld, von dort hoch nach Leuscheid und zurück nach Werkhausen!
 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
 Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 26.11. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (21. November 2013)

Schade, dass es diese Woche nicht geklappt hat. Nächste Woche Mi ist auch schon verplant, da gehen wir zur EOFT in Siegen. 
Ab Dezember sollte es dann aber endlich so weit sein


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. November 2013)

Rea schrieb:


> Schade, dass es diese Woche nicht geklappt hat. Nächste Woche Mi ist auch schon verplant, da gehen wir zur EOFT in Siegen.
> Ab Dezember sollte es dann aber endlich so weit sein



 Ich nehme dich beim Wort!!!!!


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. November 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*
 TOURENTERMINE*
*
 Termin: Samstag 23.11.2013*

* Zeit: 14.00Uhr*
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 Schöne MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache ( Grundlage )
*

 Termin: Mittwoch 27.11.2013*

* Zeit: 18.00 Uhr*
 Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour , ca. 3,0 Std., Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach
 Diesmal geht es durch das Mehrbachtal über Hähnen und Limbach nach  Asbach und weiter ins Wiedtal. Hinter Peterslahr durch den Wald hoch nach Rott und über Ahlbach, Hahn und Mehren zurück. 

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!

*Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 26.11. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen*!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. November 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

* TOURENTERMINE*

* Termin: Samstag 30.11.2013*

* Zeit: 14.00Uhr*
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 Schöne ruhige MTB Tour rund um AK als Vorbereitung auf unsere 
Weihnachtsfeier am Abend!

*
Termin: Mittwoch 04.12.2013

 Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen und 18.30 Altenkirchen.*
 Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Treffpunkt 2: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour , ca.2 Std. ab AK, Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel.
 Es geht über Obererbach Richtung Hamm, von dort ins Irsertal und über
 den Beulskopf und Wölmersen zurück nach AK. 

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!

*Vorankündigung: Jahresabschluss -  Silvestertour 2013*
Treffpunkt am 31.12. um 13.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen, bei J.John. Gegen 14.00 Uhr beginnt dann eine  MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid bis gegen 15.30 /45. Im Anschluss gibt es bei mir in der beheizten Werkstatt, wie seit 15 Jahren, Getränke, Kaffee, Glühwein und selbstverständlich auch wieder ca. 140 Krebbelchen die gegessen werden müssen! 
Also unbedingt einplanen! Vereinsfremde sind auch herzlich eingeladen, ich bitte jedoch vorab um eine kurze Anmeldung.

Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 25.Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
 Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. Dezember 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

* TOURENTERMINE*

* Termin: Sonntag 08.12.2013*

 Zeit: ? je nach Wetter telef. Absprache. bitte anrufen wer Lust hat!
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 Schöne ruhige MTB Tour Richtung Oberlahr, Peterslahr und Flammersfeld



*Termin: Mittwoch 11.12.2013*

* Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen und 18.30 Altenkirchen.*
 Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Treffpunkt 2: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour , ca.2 Std. ab AK, Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel.
 Es geht über Obererbach Richtung Hamm, von dort ins Irsertal und über
 den Beulskopf und Wölmersen zurück nach AK. 

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!

Vorankündigung: Jahresabschluss - Silvestertour 2013
 Treffpunkt am 31.12. um 13.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen, bei J.John. Gegen 14.00 Uhr beginnt dann eine MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid bis gegen 15.30 /45. Im Anschluss gibt es bei mir in der beheizten Werkstatt, wie seit 15 Jahren, Getränke, Kaffee, Glühwein und selbstverständlich auch wieder ca. 140 Krebbelchen die gegessen werden müssen! 
 Also unbedingt einplanen! Vereinsfremde sind auch herzlich eingeladen, ich bitte jedoch vorab um eine kurze Anmeldung.

 Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 25.Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
 Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Dezember 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*
 TOURENTERMINE*

* Termin: Sonntag 15.12.2013

 Zeit: 10.30 Uhr   ( 10.00 Uhr ab Werkhausen )
 Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
 Schöne ruhige MTB Tour durch Schöneberg nach Seelbach, weiter nach Döttesfeld und Peterslahr. Dort hoch bis nach Rott und wieder zurück nach Altenkirchen.


*Termin: Mittwoch 18.12.2013*

* Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen und 18.30 Altenkirchen.*
 Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
 Treffpunkt 2: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
 Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

 MTB Tour , ca. 2 -2,5 Std. ab Altenkirchen. Die Tour geht über Hilgenroth
 ins Siegtal und ins Irsertal, dann hoch über Kocherscheid und  
 Kuchhausen zum Modellflugplatz und von dort durch den Wald nach
 Weyerbusch.

 Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
 Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!

Vorankündigung: Jahresabschluss - Silvestertour 2013
 Treffpunkt am 31.12. um 13.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen, bei J.John. Gegen 14.00 Uhr beginnt dann eine MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid bis gegen 15.30 /45. Im Anschluss gibt es bei mir in der beheizten Werkstatt, wie seit 15 Jahren, Getränke, Kaffee, Glühwein und selbstverständlich auch wieder ca. 140 Krebbelchen die gegessen werden müssen! 
 Also unbedingt einplanen! Vereinsfremde sind auch herzlich eingeladen, ich bitte jedoch vorab um eine kurze Anmeldung.

 Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 25.Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
 Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Dezember 2013)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Sonntag 22.12.2013

Zeit: 10.30 Uhr ( 10.00 Uhr ab Werkhausen )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde durch das Wiedtal.
( wenn es regnet fällt die Tour aus ! )


*Termin: Samstag 28.12.2013 
ACHTUNG: Die Tour fällt aus da Dauerregen gemeldet wird!*

*Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Leingen und 14.00 Altenkirchen.*
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Treffpunkt 2: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

MTB Tour , ca. 3 -3,5 Std. ab Altenkirchen. Die Tour geht diesmal durch das Grenzbachtal.
.

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!

*Vorankündigung: Jahresabschluss - Silvestertour 2013*
Treffpunkt am 31.12. um 13.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen, bei J.John. Gegen 14.00 Uhr beginnt dann eine MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid bis gegen 15.30 /45. Im Anschluss gibt es bei mir in der beheizten Werkstatt, wie seit 15 Jahren, Getränke, Kaffee, Glühwein und selbstverständlich auch wieder ca. 140 Krebbelchen die gegessen werden müssen!
Also unbedingt einplanen! Vereinsfremde sind auch herzlich eingeladen, ich bitte jedoch vorab um eine kurze Anmeldung damit wir planen können.

Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 25.Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. Januar 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Sonntag 05. Januar 2014

Zeit: 11.00 Uhr ( 10.30 Uhr ab Werkhausen )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde in das Wiedtal.
( wenn es regnet fällt die Tour aus oder wird auf den Nachmittag verschoben! )


*Termin: Mittwoch 08. Januar 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen und 18.30 Altenkirchen.*
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Treffpunkt 2: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

MTB Tour , ca. 2 -2,5 Std. ab Altenkirchen.
Die Tour geht über den Beulskopf ins Irsertal und dann durch die Leuscheid nach Weyerbusch
und weiter nach AK!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 28. Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Januar 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Sonntag 12. Januar 2014

Zeit: 11.00 Uhr ( 10.30 Uhr ab Werkhausen )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde in das Siegtal
( wenn es regnet fällt die Tour aus oder wird auf den Nachmittag verschoben! )


*Termin: Mittwoch 15. Januar 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

MTB Tour , ca. 2 -2,5 Std. ab Werkhausen 
Die Tour geht durch die Leuscheid Richtung Eitorf Parkplatz Hüppelröttchen, dann an die Sieg und 
anschließend hoch zur Kalka Hütte. Von dort zurück nach Werkhausen.


*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 28. Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Januar 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 18. Januar 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache

*Termin: Sonntag 19. Januar 2014

Zeit: 11.00 Uhr ( 10.30 Uhr ab Werkhausen ca. 3,5 Std. )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde noch einmal ins Wiedtal aber diesmal bis Peterslahr, von dort hoch
nach Rott - Flammersfeld, dann Richtung Orfgen / Ziegenhain und über Weyerbusch
zurück nach Altenkirchen.

( wenn es regnet fällt die Tour aus oder wird auf den Nachmittag verschoben! )



*Termin: Mittwoch 22. Januar 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

MTB Tour , ca. 2 -2,5 Std. ab Werkhausen
Die Tour geht zunächst am Schützenhaus Marenbach vorbei in Richtung Leuscheid,
dann an die Sieg und anschließend hoch zur Kalka Hütte. Von dort zum Parkplatz
Hüppelröttchen und an der Mooshütte vorbei zurück nach Werkhausen.


*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 28. Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
> *TOURENTERMINE*
> 
> *Termin: Samstag 18. Januar 2014
> ...


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Januar 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 25. Januar 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache

*Termin: Sonntag 26. Januar 2014

Zeit: 11.00 Uhr ( 10.30 Uhr ab Werkhausen ca. 3,5 Std. )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde, diesmal ünber den Beulskopf ins Siegtal,
ggf. ein Stück Sieg Höhenweg, Heilbrunnen und zurück.
( wenn es regnet fällt die Tour aus oder wird auf den Nachmittag verschoben! )

*Termin: Dienstag 28. Januar 2014
Zeit: 20.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*
Tourentreffen in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!

An diesem Tag sollen bereits einige Termine für die anstehenden Touren nach Garmisch
usw. besprochen weden. Weitere Vorschläge sollten unbedingt eingebracht werden!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

*Termin: Mittwoch 29. Januar 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Bitte an die Beleuchtung denken!

MTB Tour , ca. 2 -2,5 Std. ab Werkhausen
Die Tour geht zunächst am Forsthaus Weyerbusch vorbei, dann an Ochsenbruch vorbei
bis zur Mooshütte, weiter Richtung Kircheib und durch die Ohmbach, hoch zur Mooshütte,
dann Rodder, Kalkahütte und zurück nach Werkhausen.



*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: Dienstag den 28. Januar. um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. Januar 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 01. Februar 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache

*Termin: Sonntag 02. Februar 2014

Zeit: 11.30 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen*
lockere MTB Runde durch die Leuscheid,


*Termin: Mittwoch 05. Februar 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. Februar 2014)

An Alle Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*WwRsf. - TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 08. Februar 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei regnerischem Wetter fällt die Tour aus!*

*Termin: Sonntag 09. Februar 2014*

*Zeit: 14.00 Uhr ( 13.30 Uhr ab Werkhausen )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen *
MTB Runde Richtung Beroder Wald und Westerwald.
*Bei regnerischem Wetter fällt die Tour aus oder wird 
ggf. geändert!*

*Termin: Mittwoch 12. Februar 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Februar 2014)

*WwRsf. - TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 15. Februar 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei regnerischem Wetter fällt die Tour aus!*

*Termin: Sonntag 16. Februar 2014*

*Zeit: 14.00 Uhr ( 13.30 Uhr ab Werkhausen )
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen *
MTB Runde ins Nistertal
*Bei regnerischem Wetter fällt die Tour aus oder wird 
ggf. geändert!*

*Termin: Mittwoch 19. Februar 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Februar 2014)

*WwRsf. - TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 22. Februar 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei regnerischem Wetter fällt die Tour aus!*

*Termin: Sonntag 23. Februar 2014*
*MTB-Tour nach Aachen!*

*Termin: Mittwoch 26. Februar 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Hier ein Bild unserer MTB Gruppe nach den "Aachen" Trails!


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Februar 2014)

*Termin: Samstag 1. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Ruhige MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
Bei regnerischem Wetter fällt die Tour aus!

Termin: Sonntag 2. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen
MTB Tour nach Absprache.

Termin: Mittwoch 5. März 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge
und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen Bahnhofstrasse!
Jeder Interessent der gerne mitfahren möchte ist natürlich eingeladen!

www.wwrsf.de
Stevensbiker, Mittwoch um 23:26 Uhr Bearbeiten Melden*


----------



## Rea (25. Februar 2014)

Schön wars tolle Truppe, bestes Wetter, lecker Latte... und natürlich super Trails  

Aachen I'll be back soon


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Februar 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Schön wars tolle Truppe, bestes Wetter, lecker Latte... und natürlich super Trails
> 
> Aachen I'll be back soon



Nicht zu vergessen, sturzfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (25. Februar 2014)

Leider nicht ganz pannenfrei


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Februar 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz pannenfrei


Hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Ich fand die Tour richtig toll und die Technik-Trails auch  recht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Rea (25. Februar 2014)

Wegen morgen, nachdem ich heut mein Radl ausgiebig gereinigt habe, wollte ich auch die Schaltung neu einstellen, mit dem Resultat, dass nun der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer quietscht 

Wenn ich das morgen Vormittag nicht hinkriege, müsst ihr ohne mich los


----------



## Rea (27. Februar 2014)

Jemand Lust heute Abend eine lockere Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt 18h, Leingen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Jemand Lust heute Abend eine lockere Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt 18h, Leingen.


Schaaaaade, ich bin noch bis ca. 20.00 Uhr in Bendorf. Wie sieht es Sonntag und Montag Nachmittag aus? Ggf. kann ich auch Freitag Abend!


----------



## Rea (27. Februar 2014)

Montag hab ich frei sollte also klappen, Sonntag sowieso, Freitag arbeite ich und bin ich wahrscheinlich erst gegen 19h zuhause.


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Montag hab ich frei sollte also klappen, Sonntag sowieso, Freitag arbeite ich und bin ich wahrscheinlich erst gegen 19h zuhause.


Ok, Sonntag und Montag wird gefahren! 
 Bestens!


----------



## Rea (27. Februar 2014)

Ich würd ja gern heut auch noch, aber nicht alleine im Dunkeln durch den Wald


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern heut auch noch, aber nicht alleine im Dunkeln durch den Wald


Alleine, das geht gar nicht! Frag mal die Patricks!


----------



## Rea (27. Februar 2014)

Da es jetzt angefangen hat zu nieseln, wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner mehr finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (2. März 2014)

Laut Wetterbericht solls morgen regnen, also wenns nur leicht nieselt, macht mir das nichts. Was meint der Rest der Gruppe? Starten wir auch wenns regnet?


----------



## Stevensbiker (2. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht solls morgen regnen, also wenns nur leicht nieselt, macht mir das nichts. Was meint der Rest der Gruppe? Starten wir auch wenns regnet?


Ich schau mal nach, kumiliere und panaschiere und dann gibt's nen Wetterbericht.


----------



## Stevensbiker (2. März 2014)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Ich schau mal nach, kumiliere und panaschiere und dann gibt's nen Wetterbericht.


Taräää: Der Wetterbericht!
Es wird bewölkt sein, die Sonne kann aber auch mal kurz rauskommen, es wird 7° Warm und TROCKEN!
Die Tour kann also stattfinden!


----------



## Rea (2. März 2014)

Hast du deine Kristallkugel befragt?


----------



## Rea (2. März 2014)

Beantwortet aber trotzdem nicht meine Frage, sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass es regnet, fährt dann noch jemand?


----------



## Stevensbiker (2. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Beantwortet aber trotzdem nicht meine Frage, sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass es regnet, fährt dann noch jemand?


Ich denke, wenns nur gaaaannnnz leicht pieseln sollte, was es aber nicht macht, dann wird wohl gefahren!


----------



## Rea (3. März 2014)

Jungs ihr habt mich endgültig fertig gemacht.
Nachdem ich nun den Kühlschrank leer gefuttert habe, ist aber alles wieder gut. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Jungs ihr habt mich endgültig fertig gemacht.
> Nachdem ich nun den Kühlschrank leer gefuttert habe, ist aber alles wieder gut. Bis zum nächsten Mal.




Und wie geht es nach den heutigen 52,38 Kilometerchen? Ich hoffe der Kühlschrank war wieder gut gefüllt......


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. März 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 08. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache

*Termin: Sonntag 09. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache

*Termin: Mittwoch 12. März 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bitte vormerken!
Termin: Sonntag 16. März 2014

Zeit: ab 8.00 Uhr in Mülheim Kärlich*
CTF Teilnahme

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr im La Flamme, Alter Markt 20, 57627 Hachenburg
http://www.la-flamme.de/
Bitte kurz anmelden, wir haben vorab bereits 15 Plätze reserviert!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (6. März 2014)

ACHTUNG - ein ernst zu nehmender Hilferuf

Je mehr ich trainiere, umso größer wird mein Appetit! Wo soll das nur enden?!?
Es hilft alles nichts, nur noch ein ganzer Kerl kann mich bei meinen FRESSATTACKEN bremsen


----------



## Rea (7. März 2014)

Für den sicheren Fall, dass ich die Gruppe am Sonntag wieder ausbremse  und wir länger als geplant fahren (woran ich grundsätzlich nichts auszusetzen habe), denkt bitte daran Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, so dass wir auch in der Dämmerung sicher unterwegs sind 

Hat schon jemand eine Idee wo es hingehen soll, vielleicht am Westerwaldsteig entlang Richtung Bad Marienberg? Nach einem verdienten  könnten wir dann mit dem Zug zurück nach AK.

Andere Vorschläge werden gerne gehört/gelesen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Für den sicheren Fall, dass ich die Gruppe am Sonntag wieder ausbremse  und wir länger als geplant fahren (woran ich grundsätzlich nichts auszusetzen habe), denkt bitte daran Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, so dass wir auch in der Dämmerung sicher unterwegs sind
> 
> Hat schon jemand eine Idee wo es hingehen soll, vielleicht am Westerwaldsteig entlang Richtung Bad Marienberg? Nach einem verdienten  könnten wir dann mit dem Zug zurück nach AK.
> 
> Andere Vorschläge werden gerne gehört/gelesen.




Tolle Tour die du da vorgeschlagen hast. Aaaaber warum der Zug? Ihr nehmt doch die Beleuchtungseinrichtungen mit 
Ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht mitkommen  aber am Mittwoch bin ich dann wieder dabei!


----------



## Rea (7. März 2014)

Sind wir erst in AK angekommen, müssen wir ja noch heimradeln. 
Im schlimmsten Fall kommen wir erst zum Abend in Bad Marienberg an 

Aber es ist ja nichts entschieden und die letzten Touren haben gezeigt, dass Beleuchtung nicht ganz verkehrt ist, wenn man erst um 14h startet (und meine Wenigkeit dabei ist), egal wohins geht.


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Sind wir erst in AK angekommen, müssen wir ja noch heimradeln.
> Im schlimmsten Fall kommen wir erst zum Abend in Bad Marienberg an
> 
> Aber es ist ja nichts entschieden und die letzten Touren haben gezeigt, dass Beleuchtung nicht ganz verkehrt ist, wenn man erst um 14h startet (und meine Wenigkeit dabei ist), egal wohins geht.




Bei den Mengen die du in den letzten Tagen gefuttert hast fährst du vorne weg!


----------



## Rea (7. März 2014)

Wollen wir hier nicht wieder meine Figurproblemchen zum Thema machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (7. März 2014)

Ooooooch


Rea schrieb:


> Wollen wir hier nicht wieder meine Figurproblemchen zum Thema machen


Oooooooch..............


----------



## Rea (10. März 2014)

Liebe Freunde der gepflegten Schinderei,

ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und für euch interessante CTF Termine aus der näheren Umgebung zusammengestellt:


16.03.14   55/32				 Rolf‘s Gedächtnis CTF TV Kärlich e.V. www.tvkaerlich.muelheim-kaerlich.de

06.04.14   54/38/19			12. Rhodius Brohltal CTF RSF Brohltal e.V. www.rsf-brohltal.de

13.04.14   49/30				 5. CTF-Panoramatour RSC '89 Erden e.V. www.rsc-erden.de

21.04.14   67/54/33/20		9-Seen CTF RTC "Sandhasen 88" Wölfersheim e.V. www.rtc-sandhasen.de

04.05.14   68/51/32			 Hochtaunus-Weiltal Tour TuS Weilnau 1957 e.V. Abt. Radsport www.tusweilnau.de

29.05.14   51/35/25			 20. CTF-Runde um die Burg Olbrück RSC "Wildpferde" Weibern e.V. www.rsc-weibern.de

08.06.14   80/50/25			 RST Vulkantour RST Ochtendung e.V. www.rst-ochtendung.de

08.06.14   56/44/32/15		13. Edelstein-CTF RSC Blitz Idar-Oberstein e.V. www.rscblitz-i-o.de

15.06.14   91/54/34			 Taunus MTB Marathon MTV 1862 Kronberg e.V. www.mtv-kronberg.de

29.06.14   55/35				  9. Buchholzer Westerwald-Wiedtal CTF RSC Buchholz e.V. www.rsc-buchholz.de

29.06.14   70/55/40/20		Durch den Hochwald – CTF RC Bike Mandern 1991 e.V. www.rc-bike-mandern.de

06.07.14   52/25/15			 Rund um den Silzer See "Wasgau Biker" e.V. Silz

06.07.14   53/40/25			 Am Fuße des Hunsrücks RC Michelin Bad Kreuznach e.V. www.rc-michelin.de 

13.07.14   45/28				  1. Siegerland MTB-Tour RSC Krombach 88 e.V. www.rsc-krombach.com

20.07.14   101/74/56/38/25  Edelweiss-Tour Taunus  - Wetterau RC "Edelweiss" Niederwöllstadt www.team-edelweiss.de

27.07.14   50/35				  20. Höhen und Täler der Eifel RSC Schneifel Prüm e.V. www.rsc-pruem.de

30.08.14   48/32/15			 3. Gevelsberger Sportalm-Tour Ski-Club Gevelsberg 1963 e.V. www.skiclub-gevelsberg.de

07.09.14   60/25				  Rund um den Sommerwald 1. MTB Club Pirmasens e.V. www.mtb-pirmasens.de

07.09.14  66/51/33			  17. Vulkaneifel CTF RSC Eifelland Mayen e.V. www.rsc-mayen.de

07.09.14   61/38				  3. Hennefer Nutscheidschaukel RC "Cito" 1906  Geistingen e.V. Hennef www.radclub-cito-hennef.de

26.10.14   69/48/37			 Linneser CTF rund um den Dünsberg RV 1904/27 Klein-Linden e.V. www.rv-kleinlinden.de

Am Mittwoch werde ich euch nicht mit meiner Anwesenheit beehren. Hab mir bei der Tour am Sonntag eine leichte Erkältung zugezogen  Wünsch euch viel Spaß und bis auf bald!


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde der gepflegten Schinderei,
> 
> ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und für euch interessante CTF Termine aus der näheren Umgebung zusammengestellt:
> 
> ...




Tolle Liste, hast du perfekt erstellt. Vielen Dank und guuuuuttttteeeee Besserung!


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. März 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 15. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache

*Termin: Sonntag 16. März 2014

Zeit: 7.30 Uhr	 CTF Mülheim Kärlich 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen *
gemeinsame Fahrt zur CTF nach Mülheim Kärlich ( wenn es nicht regnet , es ist Sauwetter gemeldet!!!)
Bitte am Samstag Abend hier in den Thread schauen, ich aktualisiere die Ankündigung!
Ansonsten sollten wir um 9.00 Uhr mal telefonieren ob was möglich ist!

*Termin: Mittwoch 19. März 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr im La Flamme, Alter Markt 20, 57627 Hachenburg
http://www.la-flamme.de/
Bitte kurz anmelden, wir haben vorab bereits 15 Plätze reserviert!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (13. März 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit morgen eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen? 18 Uhr Leingen/18:30 Uhr Weyerdamm.


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. März 2014)

Gerne, aber ich muß bis ca. 20.00 Uhr arbeiten! 
Bist du denn wieder ganz gesund?


----------



## Rea (13. März 2014)

Ich fühl mich heut schon wieder gut, dann kanns morgen nur noch besser werden


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. März 2014)

Hi,
fast alle haben sich für Sonntag Nachmittag entschieden da das Wetter ab Vormittag besser werden wird.
Treffpunkt: 13.30 Leingen bei J.John, 13.40 kommen wir an Birnbach vorbei und
Haupttreffpunkt 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen!
Die Tour geht ins und durch das Wiedtal und dann bis Peterslahr, dort werden dann ggf. noch 2 weitere Teilnehmer unsere Gruppe verstärken.
Wer sonst noch Lust auf eine nette MTB Tour hat, einfach vorbeikommen und mitfahren!
Dann bis Sonntag!
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. März 2014)

Tolle Tour heute, acht Teilnehmer waren dabei! Wir sind insgesamt eine 65,5 km lange Tour gefahren!


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. März 2014)

Hi,

nach unserer etwas strammeren Sonntagstour sollte die Tour am
Mittwoch zur Regeneration genutzt werden.
Demzufolge wird die Tour also sehr entspannt sein!
Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich gut erholt am Mittwoch.
Treffpunkt: 18.00 Uhr ab Werkhausen, ca. 18.10 kommen wir an
Birnbach vorbei und sind dann um 18.30 am Haupttreff auf dem
Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen.
Bitte unbedingt auch an gute Beleuchtung denken!

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (17. März 2014)

Just made my day 

Drei Kumpels warten am Stammtisch auf ihren vierten Mann, endlich kommt er, das ganze Gesicht voller Blasen und völlig fertig.Was ist den mit dir los und wie siehst du denn aus ?
Hört bloß auf, sagt dieser, mir ist vielleicht ein Ding passiert. Ich fahre mit meinem Auto die Landstraße lang, da hüpft ein Frosch über die Straße. Ich wollte ihn nicht tot fahren und bin angehalten, habe ihn aufgehoben und auf der anderen Staßenseite wieder abgesezt, in dem Moment verwandelt er sich in eine hübsche Fee und sagt zu mir: Du hast mir soeben das Leben gerettet und hast einen Wunsch frei, aber bumsen ist nicht. Da habe ich gefragt und wie ists mit blasen? Da sagte die schöne Fee, ja die kannst du haben !!


----------



## Rea (19. März 2014)

Ich werds heut leider nicht mehr schaffen  Wünsch euch viel Spaß!
Und immer schön auf den Patrick warten, der übernimmt nämlich heut meinen Part


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. März 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Ich werds heut leider nicht mehr schaffen  Wünsch euch viel Spaß!
> Und immer schön auf den Patrick warten, der übernimmt nämlich heut meinen Part



Hast heute gefehlt, wir sind nur 40km gefahren aber viele neue Wege! Es war wieder eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. März 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 22. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache  
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 23. März 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Termin: Mittwoch 26. März 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Herbst und Winter regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr im La Flamme, Alter Markt 20, 57627 Hachenburg
http://www.la-flamme.de/
Bitte kurz anmelden, wir haben vorab bereits 15 Plätze reserviert!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (20. März 2014)

Ist für Sonntag schon was geplant? Wenn ja, wo solls hingehen? Wenn nicht, hätte ich ein paar Vorschläge:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.6075.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.92483.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.68147.html
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mancxorkzqxqkxmk


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. März 2014)

Hi,

ich denke diese Tour wäre die beste für den Sonntag. 
Der Einstieg ist in der Nähe von Altenkirchen und die Tour
führt hauptsächlich über schöne Forstwege und auch 
einige nette Trails sind dabei.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.92483.html


----------



## Rea (23. März 2014)

Eine durchaus empfehlenswerte Tour mit einigen Trails in wunderschöner Landschaft entlang der Nister. Ab Marienstatt kürzten wir ab und fuhren auf einer abweichenden Strecke wieder zurück nach Altenkirchen.

Nach 3 Stunden, knapp 60 km und einigen hm, haben wir uns damit sicherlich das ein oder andere Stück Kuchen verdient 

Fotos findet ihr auf der HP unter Vereinsleben 
http://www.wwrsf.de/index.php/das-vereinsleben


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. März 2014)

Nächste Woche Sonntag (30.03) heißt es wieder: Auswärtsspiel!!!
Holger Schmahl bietet eine MTB-Trailtour rund um Boppard an. Auf etwa 50 km und 1500-1800 hm erwartet uns eine wunderschöne Landschaft entlang von schmalen und z.T. recht steilen Auf- und Abstiegen. Ein kurzer Abstecher führt uns vom Vierseenblick zur Abfahrt vom Bikepark Boppard. Hier werden wir die Downhillstrecke unter die Stollen nehmen und nicht nur ein Mal 
Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz Weyerdamm in AK, Abfahrt um 9 Uhr.  Damit alle Interessierten und ihre Bikes Platz finden, wird wie gewohnt ein Anhänger organisiert und ggf. Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet. ( Voranmeldungen sind unbedingt erforderlich )
Wer Fragen zur Tour hat oder gerne mitfahren möchte kann gerne Fragen stellen! Rea und Holger werden diese gerne beantworten!
( Text: Rea)
www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (25. März 2014)

Der Tobias hat einen kleinen Bericht zur AC-Tour geschrieben: Wiedersehen im Aachener Wald am 23.02.
(unter sonstige Events)
http://www.brand-riders.de/forum/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (27. März 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 29. März 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 30. März 2014
Zeit: 9.00Uhr*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
gemeinsame Fahrt, ggf. in Fahrgemeinschaften nach Boppard.
Dort findet die oben beschriebene geführte Tour von Holger Schmahl statt.


*Termin: Mittwoch 2. April 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Frühjahr regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 2 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr im La Flamme, Alter Markt 20, 57627 Hachenburg
http://www.la-flamme.de/
Bitte kurz anmelden, wir haben vorab bereits 15 Plätze reserviert!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. März 2014)

Die Tour heute in Boppard war schon knackig. Erst der Aufstieg zum Bike Park und dann die komplette Abfahrt durch
den Bike Park wieder runter, einfach genial  
Die weiteren 3 Aufstiege, meist deutlich über 12% wurden durch feinste Trails belohnt. Einfach perfekt.

Höhenmeter heute 1339 auf 40,6km  

Tolle Truppe heute!


----------



## Rea (1. April 2014)

Ich hab die Schnauze voll! Keine zehn Pferde kriegen mich wieder auf den Bock 
Das liebe Hobby häng ich an den Nagel


----------



## Rea (1. April 2014)

April, April...


----------



## Rea (1. April 2014)

In der dropbox findet ihr weitere Bilder 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n4on7em5mhpzp31/5csBzKDU_p?n=217302162


----------



## Trivino82 (3. April 2014)

Hey liebe Bike - Gemeinde ,
bei der nächsten Tour bin ich auf jedenfall dabei . Meldet euch und sagt bescheid wann ihr die nächste Tour plant . 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (3. April 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 05. April 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 06. April 2014
Zeit: 
Brohltal CTF in Wehr, wer Lust hat bei Rea melden
oder hier posten.*


*Termin: Mittwoch 9. April 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.*

Bitte beachten!!
Die Mittwochs MTB Touren werden weiterhin auch im Frühjahr regelmäßig als " Night Ride " angeboten. Unbedingt gute Beleuchtung die für ca. 2 Std. Fahrzeit ausgelegt ist mitbringen!
Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr im La Flamme, Alter Markt 20, 57627 Hachenburg
http://www.la-flamme.de/
Bitte kurz anmelden, wir haben vorab bereits 15 Plätze reserviert!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. April 2014)

Trivino82 schrieb:


> Hey liebe Bike - Gemeinde ,
> bei der nächsten Tour bin ich auf jedenfall dabei . Meldet euch und sagt bescheid wann ihr die nächste Tour plant .
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, machen wir ganz bestimmt. Zur Zeit sind wir erstmal durch Erkältungen geschwächt. Die nächsten TOP Touren
finden aber spätestens ab Ende April statt da einige MTB`ler über Ostern im Urlaub sind.
Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2014)

Wann startet denn immer euer Nightride? Vielleicht schau ich dann mal vorbei


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. April 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wann startet denn immer euer Nightride? Vielleicht schau ich dann mal vorbei


Hi Beach, lange nichts von dir gehört. Es geht Mittwochs immer um 18.30 ab dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Ak los. Du kommst doch von Herchen aus hoch. Oder? Ggf. kann man sich auch mal irgendwo treffen. Ich bin ab dem 27.4. wieder dabei.
Schreib einfach mal wie du kannst. Vg. JJürgen


----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2014)

Hey Jürgen,
bin noch bis Ende Juni in der Region, bevor  die Transalpsaison (als Guide) für mich los geht. Aber ich komme sicher mal vorher Mittwochs vorbei 
Viele Grüße,
Max


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. April 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> bin noch bis Ende Juni in der Region, bevor  die Transalpsaison (als Guide) für mich los geht. Aber ich komme sicher mal vorher Mittwochs vorbei
> Viele Grüße,
> Max


Hi Max,
perfekt, ich wusste gar nicht das du in den Alpen als Guide agierst. 
Erzähl mir mehr darüber wenn wir mal zusammen fahren.
Bis bald, ich freu mich darauf!
Vg. Jürgen


----------



## Rea (8. April 2014)

Die Tour als nightride zu bezeichnen, ist wohl nicht mehr passend. Wir starten ja 18 Uhr, neulich waren wir knapp 3h unterwegs und haben nur noch für die letzten Meter die Beleuchtung gebraucht. 

@ Beach90 fühl dich trotzdem herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren, meines Wissens fahren morgen drei Kollegen um 18:30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Weyerdamm AK; wohin es geht wird meist spontan entschieden
Wenn du mitfahren willst, poste es hier im Forum, die lesen fleißig mit, nur zum Schreiben sind sie zu faul


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. April 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Die Tour als nightride zu bezeichnen, ist wohl nicht mehr passend. Wir starten ja 18 Uhr, neulich waren wir knapp 3h unterwegs und haben nur noch für die letzten Meter die Beleuchtung gebraucht.
> 
> @ Beach90 fühl dich trotzdem herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren, meines Wissens fahren morgen drei Kollegen um 18:30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Weyerdamm AK; wohin es geht wird meist spontan entschieden
> Wenn du mitfahren willst, poste es hier im Forum, die lesen fleißig mit, nur zum Schreiben sind sie zu faul



Hi Rea, wir können demnächst auch gerne etwas später starten damit es wieder ein richtiger Night Ride wird, sagen wir mal sooooooo
gegen 21.00 Uhr......


----------



## Rea (9. April 2014)

Haha... wer hats denn wieder weiter erzählt 
Hatte gestern eben Bock!

Im Übrigen war das gestern ein Spontanitäts Test und derjenige ist glatt durchgefallen


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. April 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*

*Termin: Samstag 12. April 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 13. April 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Leingen / Weyerbusch*
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!


*Termin: Mittwoch16. April 2014

Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen *
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!
( Licht ggf. sinnvoll )

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Touren in Vorplanung: In den kommenden Wochen werden wir eine Tour ins Siebengebirge und eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf anbieten.
Wer gerne dabei sein möchte und nähere Informationen erhalten möchte 
kann sich melden.*


Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr im La Flamme, Alter Markt 20, 57627 Hachenburg
http://www.la-flamme.de/
Bitte kurz anmelden, wir haben vorab bereits 15 Plätze reserviert!

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (13. April 2014)

Nachdem wir letztens im Rheintal bei Boppard waren, bin ich heut zur CTF in Erden im Moseltal. 
Als Vorbereitung für den baldigen Schinderhannes fuhr ich die 49 km Strecke mit etwa 1200 hm. Die lange Anfahrt hat sich definitif gelohnt, die Strecke war gut gewählt, sehr abwechslungsreich, es hätten gerne ein paar mehr Trails sein können, ansonsten  
Zur Belohnung gabs das vielgepriesene eGeloSIa Eis in Koblenz 
Hab auch ein paar Fotos geknipst, siehe Album.


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. April 2014)




----------



## Stevensbiker (16. April 2014)

Wo bin ich?


Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 286318


----------



## Trailpussy (17. April 2014)

...nicht im Westerwald ..Südfrankreich? Meine den Mont Ventoux im Hintergrund erkennen zu können?


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. April 2014)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ...nicht im Westerwald ..Südfrankreich? Meine den Mont Ventoux im Hintergrund erkennen zu können?


Perfekt, der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte.
Wir haben 22 Grad und blauen Himmel.


----------



## Trailpussy (17. April 2014)

...wir haben leider nur 15° ...aber mit dem blauen Himmel kann ich hier am Mittelrhein mithalten . Viel Spass! Schöne Ecke da unten im Süden. Sowohl für die Asphalt-Fräser als auch für Gelände Radler....


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. April 2014)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ...wir haben leider nur 15° ...aber mit dem blauen Himmel kann ich hier am Mittelrhein mithalten . Viel Spass! Schöne Ecke da unten im Süden. Sowohl für die Asphalt-Fräser als auch für Gelände Radler....


Vielen Dank, ich bin immer wieder gerne hier.
Ich fahre seit über 10Jahren jede Ostern 2 Wochen hier in die Provence. Hier gibt es tolle Touren auf der Strasse mit sehr wenig Verkehr und auch super anspruchsvolle Mtb Touren durch die Berge. Das Highlight ist natürlich der Mount Ventoux,  aber den fahre ich wohl erst im Sommer da meine Erkältung noch nicht richtig weg ist.
Fast jedes Jahr findet Ostern hier im Ort ein tolles MTB Rennen mit vielen Teilnehmern statt. 
Vg. Jürgen


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. April 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe


Termin: Samstag 19. April 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache


Termin: Sonntag 20. April 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm.  

MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!


Termin: Mittwoch 23. April 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm. 
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!
( Licht ggf. sinnvoll )


Nächstes Tourentreffen in netter Runde: 29. April um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria Paradiso,  Altenkirchen in der Bahnhofstrasse. Kommt bitte zahlreich! 

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (22. April 2014)

Am Ostermontag war ich wieder fleißig Punktesammeln und bin zur CTF nach Wölfersheim gefahren. 

Die Runde war mit etwa 420 hm relativ flach, die anvisierten 67 km damit auch gut zu schaffen.
Es ging vorbei an zahlreichen Seen und entlang gelb leuchtender und himmlisch duftender Rapsfelder  Bei dem sonnigem Wetter habe ich sogar eine leichte Frühlingsbräune bekommen 

Für die nächste CTF am 04. Mai gehts in den Taunus nach Weilnau, da will ich die 67 km Strecke mit 1250 hm unter die Stollen nehmen. 
Ich freue mich natürlich über weitere Mitfahrer http://www.tusweilnau.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (22. April 2014)

Mal schauen wies so läuft. Vielleicht bin ich dabei obwohl auch eine Rtf in Koblenz ist und ich locker dahin und zurück fahren wollte. Wir sehen uns am We. dann bin ich aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## Rea (22. April 2014)

Wenn du nach Elmstein in die Pfalz kommst, dann sehen wir uns, ansonsten erst zur Tour am Mittwoch 
Leider verpass ich ja die Saisoneröffnungsfahrt am Sonntag mit dem reichen Kuchenbuffet 

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich alle Interessenten einladen an einer geführten MTB-Tour zum Saisonauftakt teilzunehmen:

Treffpunkt ist am 27. April um 13:30 Uhr am Café Hähnershof in Obererbach.
http://www.haehnershof.de/haehnershof/Willkommen.html

Ab 14.00 Uhr finden Gruppenfahrten in die nähere Umgebung im Bereich MTB, aber auch Rennrad statt.
Zum Abschluss kommt man bei Kaffee und Kuchen wieder im Café Hähnershof zusammen


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. April 2014)

Dann sehen wir uns erst am Mittwoch bei einer netten Tour. Vielleicht fahrt ihr ja die mit den neuen Trails  noch einmal. 
Ich kümmere mich am Sonntag aber gerne um den Kuchen der  für dich vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Rea (22. April 2014)

Haben wir nicht was vergessen... am Dienstag ist Stammtisch.

Ach ja, drei Stück sind Minimum


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. April 2014)

Klar, der Stammtisch.....
Fast vergessen. Dann bis Dienstag.


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. April 2014)

Am Dienstag den 29.4. findet um 20.00 Uhr der nächste MTB Tourentreff in der Pizzeria Paradiso in Altenkirchen statt. Bitte teilnehmen da wir wieder die Touren der nächsten Wochen planen und die der letzten Monate ein wenig Revue passieren lassen. Wer also gerne MTB Touren in angenehmer Runde fährt der ist boei uns genau richtig!
Was Mittwoch ansteht legen wir ebenfalls Dienstag Abend fest.
Vg. Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (2. Mai 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE

ACHTUNG: Änderung der Mittwochstouren ab dem 14.05.2014
Treffpkt. 1 Altenkirchen und 2 Leingen!*

*Termin: Mittwoch  7. Mai 2014

Zeit: 19.00 Uhr in Birnbach*
Treffpunkt 1: Grillhütte Birnbach
offene Vereinsmeisterschaft MTB siehe Homepage

*Termin: Samstag 10. Mai 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 11. Mai 2014*
noch offen ( wird kurzfristig ergänzt )
RTF Sayntal!

*Termin: Mittwoch14. Mai 2014

Zeit:17.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.*
Nach neuer Absprache werden die Touren in den nächsten Monaten verstärkt durch
die Leuscheid und in die Nutscheid bis nach Waldbröl verlegt. 

( Licht ggf. sinnvoll da die Touren zwischen 45km und 60km lang sein können!)

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (7. Mai 2014)

Hey ihr Warmduscher 

wird am Sonntag gefahren? Oder seid ihr alle bei Mutti


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Mai 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE

ACHTUNG: Änderung der Mittwochstouren ab dem 14.05.2014
Treffpkt. 1 Altenkirchen und 2 Leingen!*


*Termin: Samstag 10. Mai 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Runde nach Gruppenabsprache
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 11. Mai 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 9.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John*
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
MTB Tour durch den Unterwesterwald, Richtung Dierdorf, Roßbach, Herschbach.

*Termin: Mittwoch14. Mai 2014

Zeit:17.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.*
Nach neuer Absprache werden die Touren in den nächsten Monaten verstärkt durch
die Leuscheid und in die Nutscheid bis nach Waldbröl verlegt. 

( Licht ggf. sinnvoll da die Touren zwischen 45km und 60km lang sein können!)

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Tourenankündigungen:*
- *Termin: 29.05.* Teilnahme an der CTF in Weibern! Das ist eine sehr schöne MTB Tour.
- *Termin:  07.06.* Geführte MTB Tour durch das Siebengebirge.
Bitte diese Tourentermine unbedingt vormerken und teilnehmen!
www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Hey ihr Warmduscher
> 
> wird am Sonntag gefahren? Oder seid ihr alle bei Mutti



Guggst du!!!


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. Mai 2014)

*
UPDATE*

*Hier die aktuelle Wetterprognose für morgen!*

Es sieht nicht gut, aber auch nicht schlecht. Wenn wir Glück haben dann bleibt
es bis ca. 14.00 oder 15.00Uhr halbwegs trocken. Um 17.00Uhr wird wohl regnen!
Ggf. lieber eine Regenjacke mitnehmen!
Ein Update kommt spätestens morgen früh um 8.30Uhr!

Es kann den ein oder anderen leichten Schauer oder etwas Nieselregen geben und ab spätestens 14.00 regnet es dann deutlich mehr!


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Mai 2014)

An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
*TOURENTERMINE*


*Termin: Samstag 17 Mai 2014

Zeit: 14.30 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
kleine Runde auf der Straße rund um AK! Rennrad oder MTB mit Slicks!
*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.*

*Termin: Sonntag 18. Mai 2014
*
Da sind wir alle beim Schinderhannes!

*Termin: Mittwoch21. Mai 2014

Zeit:17.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.*
MTB Tour nach Dattenfeld und Richtung Waldbröl!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Tourenankündigungen:*
- *Termin: 29.05.* Teilnahme an der CTF in Weibern! Das ist eine sehr schöne MTB Tour.
- *Termin: 07.06.* Geführte MTB Tour durch das Siebengebirge.
Bitte diese Tourentermine unbedingt vormerken und teilnehmen!
www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Mai 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 21. Mai 2014

Zeit:17.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Nach neuer Absprache werden die Touren in den nächsten Monaten verstärkt durch
die Leuscheid und in die Nutscheid bis nach Waldbröl verlegt. 

( Licht ggf. sinnvoll da die Touren zwischen 45km und 60km lang sein können!)

Termin: Samstag 24. Mai 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
ACHTUNG: Änderung 
Trainingstour rund um Altenkirchen mit dem Rennrad oder MTB mit Slicks 
auf der Straße! 
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.

Termin: Sonntag 25. Mai 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 9.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen ( Gruppe 1 )
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 9.00 Uhr  in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John.
Gemeinsame Fahrt mit PKW´s nach Rengsdorf und dort werden wir eine geführte Tour 
rund um Rengsdorf abfahren! Bitte wenn möglich anmelden damit wir Fahrgemeinschaften*
*zusammenstellen können!*



*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Tourenankündigungen:*
- *Termin: 29.05.* Teilnahme an der CTF in Weibern! Das ist eine sehr schöne MTB Tour.
- *Termin: 07.06.* Geführte MTB Tour durch das Siebengebirge.
Bitte diese Tourentermine unbedingt vormerken und teilnehmen!

*- Termin: 09.06. Einzelzeitfahren in Almersbach. Es werden dort noch Helfer zur Streckensicherung 
gesucht. Bitte beim Vors. Andre Reuber melden! Vielen Dank!*

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Rea (22. Mai 2014)

Trivino82 schrieb:


> Hey liebe Bike - Gemeinde ,
> bei der nächsten Tour bin ich auf jedenfall dabei . Meldet euch und sagt bescheid wann ihr die nächste Tour plant .
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,

wie du vielleicht schon gelesen hast, fahren wir am Sonntag eine Tour rund um Rengsdorf. Kannst dich also gerne anschließen! Wir bilden von AK aus Fahrgemeinschaften, man kann sich aber auch vor Ort treffen.

Natürlich können auch alle anderen, die Interesse haben, mitfahren


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Mai 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 28. Mai 2014
kein Tourenangebot da am Do. CTF in Weibern!

Termin: Donnerstag 29. Mai 2014

Zeit: 8.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John
gemeinsame Fahrt zur CTF in Weibern!

Samstag 31.Mai 2014

Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
ACHTUNG: Änderung 
Trainingstour rund um Altenkirchen mit dem Rennrad oder MTB mit Slicks 
auf der Straße! 
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.

Termin: Sonntag 01. Juni 2014*
wird ggf. noch veröffentlicht!



*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Tourenankündigungen:*

- *Termin: 07.06.* Geführte MTB Tour durch das Siebengebirge.
Bitte diese Tourentermine unbedingt vormerken und teilnehmen!

*- Termin: 09.06. Einzelzeitfahren in Almersbach. Es werden dort noch Helfer zur Streckensicherung 
gesucht. Bitte beim Vors. Andre Reuber melden! Vielen Dank!*

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Mai 2014)

*RENNRAD Tour rund um Altenkirchen*

Hallo,

wer Lust auf eine angenehme Rennradtour  " Rund um Altenkirchen " hat der
sollte sich am Samstag dem 31.05. um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz  Weyerdamm in
Altenkirchen einfinden. Die Tour wird ca. 40-50km lang werden.
Jeder kann / sollte mitkommen ob Mann oder Frau!

Das Wetter: Voraussichtlich ca. 18° und Sonne Wolken Mix!

Sollte es regnen findet die Tour nicht statt und wird hier kurzfristig abgesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Mai 2014)

*ÄNDERUNG!

Donnerstag 29.05.  ( Vatertag )

Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm Altenkirchen 

Uhrzeit 10.00 Uhr

MTB Tour *


----------



## USA-mtb (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo, da ich morgen, Sonntag keine zeit habe, habe ich mir heute mal alleine die offizielle Mountainbike-Route vom Kreis Altenkirchen angesehen. Da wollt ich ja immer schon mal hin. Start und Ziel in Alsdorf. Beschilderung bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in Ordnung. Ohne gps-Track gehts also nicht. Mit drei kleinen Verfahrern und einem kleinen Umweg zum Druidenstein (sollte man ebenso wie den Ottoturm, der direkt an der Strecke liegt, mal gesehen haben, wenn man hier wohnt) waren es rund 49 km. Angegeben ist die Strecke mit 1.150 hm. Viel Trails sind wenig, aber die Anstiege (


 

 im wesentlichen 3 Stück) sind ganz schön knackig. War nicht ohne. Können wir - wenn ich mich erholt habe - gerne nochmal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (31. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an und wir sollten die Tour demnächst abfahren. 
Am Mittwoch können wir vielleicht schon einen Termin festlegen!
Warst du wenigstens auf dem Ottoturm?

Vg. Jürgen


----------



## USA-mtb (31. Mai 2014)

Natürlich. Wenn mal schon mal das ist. Ich war vorher noch nie da. Sind auch nur 102 Stufen


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Juni 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 04. Juni 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache / Vorstellung

( es ist Regen gemeldet, ggf. wird die Tour auf Donnerstag verschoben! )*

*Samstag 07. Juni 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

Schöne ruhige Rennradtour rund um Altenkirchen,da Sonntag eine RTF und CTF Veranstaltung in Ochtendung ist. ca. 1,5Std.!*


Die Siebengebirgstour wird kurzfristig nachgeholt!

*Termin: Sonntag 08. Juni 2014
Zeit: 8.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

Fahrt zur RTF und CTF Veranstaltung nach Ochtendung



*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Tourenankündigungen:*

*- Termin: 09.06. Einzelzeitfahren in Almersbach. Es werden dort noch Helfer zur Streckensicherung gesucht. Bitte beim Vors. Andre Reuber melden! Vielen Dank!*

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. Juni 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE  ( Update )*

*Samstag 07. Juni 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Tour in den Oberwesterwald

Samstag 07. Juni 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Schöne ruhige Rennradtour rund um Altenkirchen,da Sonntag eine RTF und CTF Veranstaltung in Ochtendung ist. ca. 1,5Std.!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. Juni 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 11. Juni 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache / Vorstellung
*


*Samstag 14. Juni 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

Rennradtour rund um Altenkirchen, jeder sollte teilnehmen!*


*Termin: Sonntag 15. Juni 2014*

*Treffpunkt:2: 9.00 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei John*
*
ca. 9.10-9.15 fahren wir an Birnbach vorbei!

Treffpunkt:2: 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

Die Sonntagstour führt uns durch das schöne Nistertal bis nach Marienstatt wo wir eine kleine Pause bei einem Weizenbierchen.......einlegen werden. Zurück geht es über Hachenburg und durch den Beroder Forst nach Ak und Werkhausen. 

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Vorabinfo: In Kürze werden alle Tourentermine zusätzlich auf meiner Homepage übersichtlich veröffentlicht. Kurzfristige Änderungen, dataillierte Infos zu den Touren, Berichte etc., alles findet ihr dann auf dieser Homepage. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Start in ca. 3 Wochen!*

www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. Juni 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE *
*
In dieser Woche finden keine Touren statt da wir von Donnerstag bis Sonntag 
in Garmisch Partenkirchen unsere MTB Touren fahren!

In der nächsten Woche geht es dann wie gewohnt weiter.
*


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. Juni 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 25. Juni 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
MTB-3Berge Tour durch die Leuscheid*

*Termin: Freitag 27. Juni 2014 
Zeit: 20.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 20.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Locker flockiger Night Ride durch die Leuscheid als Vorbereitung für Sonntag

Samstag 28. Juni 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
offene Tour nach Absprache 

*Termin: Sonntag 29. Juni 2014
Zeit: 7.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

Fahrt zur Veranstaltung Eppstein Trails

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*
www.wwrsf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (24. Juni 2014)

Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht mitfahren , aber zum night ride am Freitag bin ich wieder dabei!
Ach ja, vergesst mir nicht ein Bild mit dem neuen Helmschmuck zu machen


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Juni 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht mitfahren , aber zum night ride am Freitag bin ich wieder dabei!
> Ach ja, vergesst mir nicht ein Bild mit dem neuen Helmschmuck zu machen



Also ich geb mir jede Mühe mit den Bildchen, einige bekommen den Helmschmuck aber erst morgen deshalb wird mit dem Gruppenfoto noch ein wenig andauern! Klar, das erste Bild wird morgen gemacht! Freitag machen wir dann zusammen endlich noch einmal einen Night Ride!


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Juni 2014)

*Die Tour am gestrigen Abend war mal wieder richtig gut, nette Teilnehmer und schöne Runde mit Allem was so dazu gehört. 
Bitte vergesst aber nicht den Termin am Freitag!
Die Bilder kommen später!

Termin: Freitag 27. Juni 2014 Zeit: 20.00 Uhr in Leingen 
 Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 20.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
Locker flockiger Night Ride durch die Leuscheid als Vorbereitung für Sonntag
ggf. Lampe mitnehmen!

Vorankündigung: nächste Woche nehmen wir noch mal den Pulvermühlenweg unter die Stollen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Juni 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 2. Juli 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
MTB Tour nach Wunsch, diesmal Dattenfeld und Pulvermühlenweg mit einer
neuen Variante zurück. 

Freitag 4. Juli 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 15min nach dem Fußballspiel Deutschland - Frankreich
Treffpunkt:  Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.

Night Ride ohne Trails, wir machen nur Kilometer! Lampe erforderlich! 

Samstag 5. Juli 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

MTB Tour um Altenkirchen


Termin: Sonntag 06. Juli 2014

Treffpunkt:2: 9.00 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei John
ca. 9.10-9.15 fahren wir an Birnbach vorbei!
Treffpunkt:2: 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

Die Tour wird im Laufe der Woche noch veröffentlicht!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Vorabinfo: In Kürze werden alle Tourentermine zusätzlich auf meiner Homepage übersichtlich veröffentlicht. Kurzfristige Änderungen, dataillierte Infos zu den Touren, Berichte etc., alles findet ihr dann auf dieser Homepage. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Start in ca. 2 Wochen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Juli 2014)

*UPDATE

Samstag 5. Juli 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

MTB Tour um Altenkirchen


Termin: Sonntag 06. Juli 2014

Ein paar MTB`ler fahren mit Zug und Shuttle Service zur Siegquelle und kommen dann an der Sieg vorbei
zurück (Siegtal Pur ) 

Ansonsten wer Lust hat lockere Fun Tour " Siegtal Pur " oder indiv. 

Am Mittwoch gehts wie gewohnt weiter!

*


----------



## Beach90 (7. Juli 2014)

Nächstes Jahr müsst ihr Siegtal Pur bis Schladern fahren. Bei uns könnt einen Shake absahnen wenn ihr ein paar extra Meter strampelt.





LG Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Juli 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr müsst ihr Siegtal Pur bis Schladern fahren. Bei uns könnt einen Shake absahnen wenn ihr ein paar extra Meter strampelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Max,

ich denke das machen wir ganz bestimmt!

Bis bald!

Beste Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 9. Juli 2014

FÄLLT aus, es wird durchgängig regnen!


Termin: Donnerstag 10. Juli 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
MTB Runde durch die Leuscheid. Sie richtet sich nach der Wegbeschaffenheit nach dem Dauerregen!
*


*Samstag12. Juli 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

MTB Tour um Altenkirchen nach Gruppenabsprache*


*Termin: Sonntag 13. Juli 2014*

Die Tour wird im Laufe der Woche veröffentlicht!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Vorabinfo: In Kürze werden alle Tourentermine zusätzlich auf meiner Homepage übersichtlich veröffentlicht. Kurzfristige Änderungen, dataillierte Infos zu den Touren, Berichte etc., alles findet ihr dann auf dieser Homepage. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Start ca. Ende Juli!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE


Samstag  12. Juli 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in AK
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen

MTB Tour um Altenkirchen nach Gruppenabsprache


Sonntag 13. Juli 2014

Treffpunkt 1: 9.30 Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 10.00 Uhr Werkhausen Leingen 8

Wir fahren von Werkhausen durch die Leuscheid nach Kircheib und testen von dort aus
eine neue Tour durch das Krabachtal nach Bach an der Sieg. Von dort geht es zur Belohnung
nach Eitorf zum Eis essen und dann wieder zurück nach Werkhausen und nach AK! 

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Vorabinfo: In Kürze werden alle Tourentermine zusätzlich auf meiner Homepage übersichtlich veröffentlicht. Kurzfristige Änderungen, dataillierte Infos zu den Touren, Berichte etc., alles findet ihr dann auf dieser Homepage. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Start ca. Ende Juli / Anfang August*
*www.westerwaldbike.com*


----------



## noocelo (12. Juli 2014)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> *www.westerwaldbike.com*



hallo Stevensbiker,

leider ist die url nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Juli 2014)

Hi noocelo,

klar ist die noch nicht online sondern im Aufbau. 
Der Start ist Ende Juli Anfang August wie 
auch zuvor beschrieben. 
Ich schreibe dazu aber heute Abend mal eine kurze Info
auf die HP.

Vg.


----------



## noocelo (14. Juli 2014)

... dann bis zum launch!


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 16. Juli 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Leingen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John.
MTB Tour nach Geschmack, sehr traillastige Tour!*

*Samstag 19. Juli 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 13.30
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
Wir fahren mit dem Rad nach Rossbach!
Teamteilnahme am Westerwald Reifen Sprint in Rossbach!


*Termin: Sonntag 20. Juli 2014*
Wer Lust hat der sollte bei den geführten Touren in Rossbach
dabei sein, immer ein Erlebnis!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Vorabinfo: In Kürze werden alle Tourentermine zusätzlich auf meiner Homepage übersichtlich veröffentlicht. Kurzfristige Änderungen, dataillierte Infos zu den Touren, Berichte etc., alles findet ihr dann auf dieser Homepage. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Start ca. Ende Juli / Anfang August
www.westerwaldbike.com*


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 23 Juli 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Tour ins Wiedtal. *


*Samstag 26. Juli 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 14.00
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

*Rennrad Tour durch das Vierbuchermühlental mit Biergarten / Eisdielenbesuch.
*


*Termin: Sonntag 27. Juli 2014
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Leingen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John

MTB Tour Richtung Wiedtal!*

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*Vorabinfo: In Kürze werden alle Tourentermine zusätzlich auf meiner Homepage übersichtlich veröffentlicht. Kurzfristige Änderungen, dataillierte Infos zu den Touren, Berichte etc., alles findet ihr dann auf dieser Homepage. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Start ca. Ende Juli / Anfang August
www.westerwaldbike.com*


----------



## bergziege68 (20. Juli 2014)

Die AK-Mountainbiker waren am heutigen Samstag sehr erfolgreich. Beim 8. MTB-Event in Roßbach/Ww. nahmen insgesamt 12 Fahrer/innen beim Westerwald-Reifen-Team-Sprint teil. Es wurden 3 Teams gebildet, die für jeweils für einen Sponsor fuhren. Der Erlös kam der Gundlach-Stiftung zu Gute. Gleich 2 Teams belegten die Plätze 1 und 2. Den 2. Platz belegte das Team von "SIMIMMOBILIEN" mit dem Teamchef und Sponsor Uwe Schumacher. Platz 1 ging an das Team "Küche und Objekt" gesponsort von Jürgen John. Das Team bestand aus folgenden Fahrer: Michael Ertel, Holger Schmahl, Patrick Struck sowie Frank-Uwe Gastall. Aus diesem Team kam auch der schnellste Fahrer des Sprint-Rennens. Frank-Uwe Gastall war der Tagesschnellste. Das 3.Team, in dem 3 Damen mitfuhren, konnte leider nicht mit den anderen relativ starken Teams mithalten und landete leider im hinteren Mittelfeld. Trotz der Hitze waren alle Teilnehmer zufrieden und hatten viel Spaß.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 23 Juli 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Tour nach Absprache. ( Wiedtal ) *


*Samstag 26. Juli 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 14.00
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

*Rennrad Tour durch das Vierbuchermühlental mit Biergarten / Eisdielenbesuch.


Termin: Sonntag 27. Juli 2014
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Leingen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
*
Sonntagstour, auf neuen Wegen ins Wiedtal und zurück. Werkhausen / Werkhausen ca. 45km.
*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken: 
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet!  http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21.09. werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (20. Juli 2014)

Ein weiterer Termin zum Vormerken wäre der *14. September*. 
An diesem Wochenende findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html

Ich bin bereits gemeldet und freue mich über weitere Mitstreiter!


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Juli 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Termin zum Vormerken wäre der *14. September*.
> An diesem Wochenende findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
> 
> Ich bin bereits gemeldet und freue mich über weitere Mitstreiter!



Ich jetzt auch Einen Mitstreiter haste nun!


----------



## Rea (24. Juli 2014)

Am Dienstag (29.07) findet der nächste MTB-Stammtisch statt, ab 20h im Haus Felsenkeller in Altenkirchen.
Wer Lust hat vorbeizukommen, ist herzlich eingeladen!

Anbei noch was zum Schmunzeln:


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Juli 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Am Dienstag (29.07) findet der nächste MTB-Stammtisch statt, ab 20h im Haus Felsenkeller in Altenkirchen.
> Wer Lust hat vorbeizukommen, ist herzlich eingeladen!
> 
> Anbei noch was zum Schmunzeln:


very good!


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 30 Juli 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkkhausen bei John
MTB Tour ca. 40km*


*Samstag 02. August 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 14.00
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

*MTB und Rennrad Touren rund um Altenkirchen


Termin: Sonntag 03. August 2014
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Sonntagstour zur Westerwälder Seenplatte

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 31. August findet der bike biathlon der Schützengesellschaft und des Ski Clubs wieder statt. Wer sich uns anschließen möchte und gemeinsam mit uns an dieser tollen Veranstaltung, die jede Menge Spaß macht, teilnehmen möchte der sollte sich umgehend melden damit wir die Sammelmeldung beim Veranstalter abgeben können. 
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren. 
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der  25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!
*


----------



## Stevensbiker (31. Juli 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE  UPDATE!*

*Samstag 02. August 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 14.00
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*

*MTB Tour in den höheren Westerwald zur Westerwälder Seenplatte.
Tourdaten: ca. 70km und ca.1000hm. *

*Termin: Sonntag 03. August 2014
Zeit:   Uhr in Altenkirchen*


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. August 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 06. August 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 17.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkkhausen bei John
MTB Tour ca. 45km
Vorschlag: Richtung Flammersfeld, dann ins Wiedtal und über
Döttesfeld usw. zurück nach AK!*

*Samstag 09. August 2014
Zeit: Abfahrt 14.00
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
Wer teilnehmen möchte bitte melden!
*MTB und Rennrad Touren rund um Altenkirchen


Termin: Sonntag 10. August 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Sonntagstour zur Westerwälder Seenplatte und über den Wiedweg 
wieder zurück nach AK!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren. 
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!
*


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. August 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 13. August 2014
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Tour ca. 45km
Die Runde geht durch die Leuscheid und das Irsertal an die Sieg zum Waldschwimmbad in Hamm.
Von dort geht es weiter Richtung Marienthal und über Obererbach wieder zurück nach Altenkirchen.
Bitte an eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung denken!

*
*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren*
*Termin Samstag 16.August 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.



Termin: Sonntag 17. August 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Sonntagstour rund um Altenkirchen! 
Leitung: Holger Grabowski

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren. 
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!
*


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. August 2014)

*An Alle MTB Tourenteilnehmer und Interessenten der MTB Tourengruppe

TOURENTERMINE

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 16.August 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
Leitung: Uwe Schumacher

Termin: Sonntag 17. August 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Sonntagstour rund um Altenkirchen! 
Leitung: Holger Grabowski

Termin: Mittwoch 20. August 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Weyerbusch, an der Kreuzung vor der Eisdiele.
MTB Tour ca. 45km
Leitung: Patrick Struck

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren. 
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (19. August 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 20. August 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Weyerbusch, an der Kreuzung vor der Eisdiele.
MTB Tour ca. 45km
Leitung: Patrick Struck

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 23.August 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
Leitung: Uwe Schumacher

Termin: Sonntag 24. August 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Sonntagstour rund um Altenkirchen! 
Leitung: Patrick Altmann

Termin: Mittwoch 27. August 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Weyerbusch, an der Kreuzung vor der Eisdiele.
MTB Tour ca. 45km
Leitung: Holger Grabowski

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren. 
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!
*


----------



## Rea (19. August 2014)

Für alle Interessierten am Sonntag, den 31. August findet in Betzdorf ein MTB-Rennen statt:

http://www.mtb-im-ww.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. August 2014)

Wer nicht im Urlaub ist sollte sich das ansehen. Klasse Veranstaltung mit wirklich guter und anspruchsvoller Strecke und Top Fahrerfeld.


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. August 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE UPDATE 22.08.
*


*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 23.August 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
Leitung: Uwe Schumacher

Termin: Sonntag 24. August 2014
Zeit: 14.00Uhr in Werkhausen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 14.00 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John / Altmann gegenüber
Leitung: Patrick Altmann

Termin: Mittwoch 27. August 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Weyerbusch, an der Kreuzung vor der Eisdiele.
MTB Tour ca. 45km
Leitung: nach Absprache vor Ort!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren. 
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. August 2014)

TOURENTERMINE

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 30.August 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.

Termin: Sonntag 31. August 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Sonntagstour rund um Altenkirchen!
Leitung: nach Absprache

Termin: Mittwoch 03. Septembet 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen.
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Weyerbusch, an der Kreuzung vor der Eisdiele.
MTB Tour ca. 50-60km, Tour nach Absprache.

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. und 28. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 100km )
Wer an dieser 2 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt nach Winterberg und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) sowie die Unterkunft vorab organisieren.
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. September 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE*

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 06. September 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.

Termin: Sonntag 07. September 2014
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen
Treffpunkt:  Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John

Sonntagstour ins Siegtal ( traillastige Tour )

Termin: Mittwoch 10. September 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen.
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
MTB Tour ca. 50-60km,
Rollertour nach Absprache.

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

Bitte vormerken:
Am 14. September findet der 5. sebamed bike day statt. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html
Am 21. September werden wir wieder nach Aachen fahren und dort von Tobias durch die Aachener und belgischen Wälder geführt. Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir möchten dann wieder Fahrgemeinschaften für
MTB`ler und Bikes zusammenstellen.

UPDATE: EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 50-60km )
Die Tour wurde auf einen Tag verkürzt da viele Teilnehmer nur an einem Tag können!
Wer an dieser 1 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) vorab organisieren.
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (10. September 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE*

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 13. September 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.

Termin: Sonntag 14. September 2014
*5. sebamed bike day  *Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden und mitkommen, einige von uns sind bereits angemeldet! http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html

Termin: Mittwoch 17. September 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen.
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
MTB Tour ca. 50-60km,
Rollertour nach Absprache, wahrscheinlich in Richtung Peterslahr un dann nach Ak.

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 50-60km )
Die Tour wurde auf einen Tag verkürzt da viele Teilnehmer nur an einem Tag können!
Wer an dieser 1 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) vorab organisieren.
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!



www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. September 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE*

Termin: Mittwoch 17. September 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen.
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
MTB Tour ca. 50-60km,
Rollertour nach Absprache, wahrscheinlich in Richtung Peterslahr un dann nach Ak.


Termin Samstag 20. September 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Birnbach
Treffpunkt: Grillhütte Birnbach an der B8
Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V.
Einladung zur offenen Vereinsmeisterschaft MTB 2014 von Frank Uwe:
wie bereit angekündigt  führen wir in diesem Jahr die Vereinsmeisterschaften MTB 2x im Jahr durch. Im Frühjahr und im Herbst.
Hiermit möchte ich Euch recht herzlich zur 2. MTB-Vereinsmeisterschaft einladen.
Diese findet am *Samstag, 20.09.2014* in Birnbach statt.
Treffpunkt ist um *14:00 Uhr* an der Grillhütte in Birnbach, von hier werden wir zusammen zur Strecke fahren.
Je nach Teilnehmerzahl wird ein Massenstart angestrebt. Zugelassen sind MTB`s der Größen 26, 27.5 und 29 ". Des Weiteren sind Reifenbreiten zugelassen ab 1,9 ".
Es besteht absolute *HELMPFLICHT!
Die MTB-Vereinsmeisterschaft wird OFFEN ausgeschrieben!!*

Es wäre toll wenn viele mitmachen würden!

Termin: Sonntag 21. September 2014
Zeit: 14.30 Uhr
Treffpunkt oben am Forsthaus in Fluterschen
Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V.
Einladung zur offenen Vereinsmeisterschaft Rennrad 2014 von Maik Nöller:
am 21.09.2014 findet wie geplant der 2., Lauf zur Vereinsmeisterschaft Rennrad statt. Startpunkt ist um 14.30 ( geändert ) Uhr am Forsthaus in Fluterschen, wir hoffen auf eine ähnlich starke Beteiligung, wie beim 1. Lauf. Es wird im Modus Massenstart gestartet, erlaubt ist alles an Material. Streckenlänge ca. 9 bis 12 km. Die Vereinsmeisterschaften werden offen ausgeschrieben!


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

EIN WEITERES HIGHLIGHT 2014:

Am 27. September findet eine geführte Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig von Winterberg nach Dillenburg statt. ( ca. 50-60km )
Die Tour wurde auf einen Tag verkürzt da viele Teilnehmer nur an einem Tag können!
Wer an dieser 1 Tages Tour Interesse hat der sollte sich bei uns melden. Wir wollen die Anfahrt und die Rückreise von Dillenburg nach Altenkirchen ( ggf. mit der Bahn ) vorab organisieren.
Sollte sehr schlechtes Wetter gemeldet werden stehen als Ausweichtermine der 25. und der 26.10 zur Verfügung!
Da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist, bitte rechtzeitig melden!



www.wwrsf.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2014)

Hi,
wann gibts denn mal wieder die Chance auf eine schöne und sehr traillastige Tour bei euch...also nicht Uphill im Wald und Downhill auf Asphalt...  
Grüße aus Hennef


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> wann gibts denn mal wieder die Chance auf eine schöne und sehr traillastige Tour bei euch...also nicht Uphill im Wald und Downhill auf Asphalt...
> Grüße aus Hennef



Hi,
schön das du dich mal wieder meldest! 

Eine richtige knackige Trailtour findet in ca. 3 Wochen statt wenn wir vom Rothaarsteig zurück sind. 
Versprochen!

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2014)

bleiben wir dann am besten per PN in Kontakt, viel Spaß dort!


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. September 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE


Termin: Mittwoch 24. September 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Weyerbusch, an der Kreuzung vor der Eisdiele.
MTB Tour ca. 50km

Tourenvorschlag: durch das Irsertal zum Beulskopf, über Marienthal und Eichelhardt weiter nach Bahnhof Ingelbach......


Termin Samstag 27 September 2014

geführte Tour über den Rothaarsteig, wer noch nicht angemeldet ist und mit möchte der sollte sich 
schnell melden damit wir noch alles vorbereiten können. 

Termin: Sonntag 28. September2014
Zeit: 14.30Uhr in Altenkirchen

nach dem Rothaarsteig heute eine ganz lockere Rollertour rund um Altenkrichen.



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. September 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 01. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John
MTB Tour ca. 50km
Die Tour geht durch die Leuscheid an die Sieg, an Dattenfeld vorbei und dann 
Richtung Altenkirchen. 

Termin: Freitag 03. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Leingen
Treffpunkt: Werkhausen, Leingen 8,bei J. John
MTB Tour ca. 50km

weitere Testtour durchs Krabachtal, Eitorf.......*

*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren*
*Termin Samstag 04. Oktober 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
Leitung: Uwe Schumacher

Termin: Sonntag 05. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 14.00Uhr in Werkhausen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 14.00 in Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John 
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 14.30 in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm

Achtung ggf. noch Änderung der Uhrzeit möglich! 

Termin: Mittwoch 08. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altnkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John
MTB Tour ca. 50
Noch einmal die nette Rollertour ins und durchs Wiedtal!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## paulman8888 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey!
Überlege heut ab Werkhausen mitzufahren.
Melde mich in Kürze nocheinmal ob ich mitkomme.

Mit freundlichstem Gruße,

Paul


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt, wir freuen uns darauf. Vg. Jürgen


----------



## paulman8888 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey sorry Leute habe mit nem Freund noch für morgige Physikklausur gelernt. Könnt man noch zu euch stoßen (irgendwo in Windeck )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi, Antwort hat mobil nicht geklappt. Versuche es einfach nächsten Mittwoch noch einmal. Vielleicht


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi, die Antwort hat mobil nicht geklappt. Versuche es einfach bei einer der nächsten Touren. Vg. Jürgen


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Oktober 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE WwRsf.

Termin: Mittwoch 08. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altnkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John*
MTB Tour ca. 50 wird je nach Wetterlage angepasst!
Noch einmal eine lockere Rollertour ins und durchs Wiedtal,

*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 11. Oktober 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
Leitung: Uwe Schumacher


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


Termin: Sonntag 12. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 13.45Uhr in OBERERBACH am Hähnershof
*
*Kopie der Einladung*
*Abschlussfahrt für die Radsaison 2014 der Westerwälder Radsportfreunde
am Sonntag, den 12. Oktober 2014 in Obererbach um 13.45 Uhr

Am Sonntag, den 12. Oktober veranstalten die Westerwälder
Radsportfreunde zum Ende des Radsportjahres 2014 ihre alljährliche
Saisonabschlussfahrt. Es werden Strecken für Mountainbiker und
Rennradfahrer angeboten. Alle Menschen, die am Radfahren oder Radwandern
interessiert sind, werden hierzu herzlich eingeladen. Es kann mit allen
gängigen Fahrradtypen gefahren werden (Mountain-Bike, Touren-Rad,
Rennrad). Die Veranstaltung findet bei jedem Wetter statt.

Im Anschluss an die Touren wird im „Hähnershof“ Kaffee und leckerer
Kuchen serviert. Die Teilnahme an der Veranstaltung ist auch für
Nicht-Mitglieder kostenlos! Infos bei Michael Graben, Tel.: 0171 -379 54 57

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Oktober 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE WwRsf.

Termin: Mittwoch 15. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altnkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John*
MTB Tour ca. 50 wird je nach Wetterlage angepasst!
Noch einmal eine lockere Rollertour ins und durchs Wiedtal,

*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 18. Oktober 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
Leitung: Uwe Schumacher


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

TOURENTERMINE WwRsf.

Termin: Sonntag 19. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John
MTB Tour ins Siegtal über den Natursteig Sieg, den Heilbrunnenweg, den
Philosophenweg, usw. ca. 50km. ( traillastig )

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

*TOURENTERMINE WwRsf.

Termin: Mittwoch 22. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
MTB Tour nach Absprache

*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 25. Oktober 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!
www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Rea (22. Oktober 2014)

http://www.eoft.eu/de/programm/

Wer will mit nach Bonn am 23.11?


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi Natascha,

wenn ich Zeit habe dann gerne, entscheide ich kurzfristig. Ich bin erstmal 
bei den Touren nicht dabei, meine Erkältung hat mich jetzt so richtig im Griff. 
Bin sogar heute mal zu Hause geblieben.
Ich hoffe aber das ich in 1-2 Wochen wieder dabei bin!

Lg. Jürgen


----------



## noocelo (23. Oktober 2014)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> (...) meine Erkältung hat mich jetzt so richtig im Griff.


... das wird wohl auch der grund sein, dass es keine sonntagstour gibt.
gute besserung!


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. Oktober 2014)

... das wird wohl auch der grund sein, dass es keine sonntagstour gibt.
gute besserung! 

Geduld ,
es gibt trotzdem eine Sonntagstour. Ich warte aber auf eine 
Antwort von Patrick und dann kommt die Info umgehend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (23. Oktober 2014)

Tärääääää, da ist er der Sonntag!

*Termin: Sonntag 26. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 10 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm*

MTB Tour über Eichelhardt an die Nister und an dieser vorbei nach Marienstatt.
Der Rückweg wird dann festgelegt.

Leitung: Patrick S.


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Oktober 2014)

*

 


Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 29. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John

MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid zum Beulskopf / Grundlagentraining

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 01. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Oktober 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE
*

*
Termin Samstag 01. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.

Termin: Sonntag 02. November 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm


MTB Tour in den Westerwald

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!

www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. November 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 05. November 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid zum Beulskopf, Sörth, AK und zurück.

*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 08. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
*

Termin: Sonntag 09. November 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm*

MTB Ausdauertour Tour über Schöneberg ins Wiedtal, Grenzbachtal bis Willroth, weiter über Peterslahr, Rott, Flammersfeld Weyerbusch und zurück nach AK,

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. November 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 12. November 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour mal wieder nur durch die Leuscheid.


*Aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Samstagstouren
Termin Samstag 15. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Die Samstagstouren sind ab sofort etwas anders organisiert als die Touren welche Mittwochs
und Sonntags stattfinden. Während diese Touren hauptsächlich einen Tourencharakter
haben, je nach Gebiet dann auch mal mehr oder weniger Trailabschnitte enthalten, werden
Samstagstouren komplett anders durchgeführt.
Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.
*

Termin: Sonntag 16. November 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John
Schöne MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid. 

ACHTUNG: Sollte es um 14.00 Uhr noch regnen versuchen wir es um 15.00 Uhr!*

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. November 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 19. November 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour mal wieder nur durch die Leuscheid.

*
Termin Samstag 22. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 23. November 2014
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.20 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

Schöne MTB - Tour mit vielen schönen Trails der Region.


*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (23. November 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE / UPDATE

Termin: Mittwoch 26. November 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour durchs Wiedtal nach Altenkirchen

*
Termin Samstag 29. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 30. November 2014
Zeit: 11.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 11.00 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

Tour ins Krabachtal, Eitorf .....

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. November 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE / UPDATE

Termin: Mittwoch 26. November 2014
Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour durchs Wiedtal nach Altenkirchen

*
Termin Samstag 29. November 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 30. November 2014
Zeit: 11.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 11.00 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

Tour ins Krabachtal, Eitorf .....

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. November 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE 

Termin: Mittwoch 03. Dezember 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

Classic MTB Tour komplett durch die Leuscheid

*
Termin Samstag 06. Dezember 2014
Zeit 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 07. Dezember 2014
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Ausdauertour

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Dezember 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE  

Termin: Mittwoch 10. Dezember 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Trainingstour auf der Witterung entsprechenden Wegen! Es wird sehr unbeständig!

*
Termin Samstag 13. Dezember 2014*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 14. Dezember 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 09.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour an die Sieg, Pulvermühlen Rundweg, aufgepimpt mit ein paar netten 
kleinen Wegen dorthin und auf dem Rückweg!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V*

*
Termin Samstag 20. Dezember 2014*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 21. Dezember 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache

Termin: Freitag 26. Dezember 2014

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: wird ganz kurzfristig veröffentlicht*
MTB Weihnachtstour nach Gruppenabsprache

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Rea (26. Dezember 2014)

Ho, ho, ho wie habt ihr die Weihnachtstage verbracht? 
Trotz Urlaub komm ich leider garnicht zum Radeln  
Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag, es soll wohl trocken bleiben, ich könnte jedoch erst ab 14h. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Dezember 2014)

Frag nicht, die Waage habe ich bis auf weiteres eingeschlossen! 
Ich bin gerne dabei  müsste mit meiner Hand auch wieder klappen.

Die Uhrzeit ist auch ok, also knapp nach dem aufstehen! 

Also dann um 14.00 in Werkhausen, Leingen 8.


----------



## Rea (26. Dezember 2014)

Klasse, dann bis Sonntag bei dir!


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

*







Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE *

*Termin: Sonntag 28. Dezember 2014*

*Treffpunkt : Zeit: 14.00 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid. ( vielleicht sogar ein wenig verschneit! )


*Termin: Mittwoch 31. Dezember 2014

Treffpunkt : Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

*Silvestertour:   MTB / Rennrad / Wanderung*

Kleine Silvestertour, als Wanderung oder mit dem MTB  durch die ( verschneite ) Leuscheid.
Wer möchte kann auch mit dem Rennrad eine nette Runde rund um Werkhausen / Weyerbusch drehen. 
Nach 1,5 - 2 Stunden treffen wir uns dann alle wieder in der Werkstatt und lassen das Jahr 
mit den bekannten Krebbelchen, Kaffee, Glühwein und Getränken noch 1-2 Stunden ausklingen. 

*Diese Veranstaltung findet bei jedem Wetter statt!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Januar 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V*

*TOURENTERMINE *

*Termin: Sonntag 04. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt : Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour über Leuscheid, Leidhecke, Löschbachtal bis Imhausen und dann  am Kloster
Hassel vorbei hoch zum Beulskopf. Von dort über Hilgenroth nach Altenkirchen und
zurück nach Werkhausen

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*

*www.wwrsf.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (4. Januar 2015)

War eine richtig klasse Tour heut  Vielen Dank Jürgen für deine Mühen! 
Wünsch euch noch einen erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Januar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE 

Termin: Mittwoch 07. Januar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Trainingstour durch die eisige Leuscheid.
Ich glaube danach gibts erstmal nur Regen und Sturm!

*
Termin Samstag 10. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 11. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour je nach Witterung! 

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Januar 2015)

Nicht zu vergessen Patrick, er hat der Tour auf einigen Abschnitten den letzten 
Schliff ( Rampen )   verpasst! Gemeinsam geht halt alles besser!


*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


Rea schrieb:


> War eine richtig klasse Tour heut  Vielen Dank Jürgen für deine Mühen!
> Wünsch euch noch einen erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## Rea (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, das stimmt wohl, wie konnt ich den Patrick nur vergessen 
Patrick, wenn du das liest du sorgst für das Salz in unserer Suppe, ähh Tour.


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Januar 2015)

Rea schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt wohl, wie konnt ich den Patrick nur vergessen
> Patrick, wenn du das liest du sorgst für das Salz in unserer Suppe, ähh Tour.



Oder den Schweiß auf der Stirn, bergauf und bergab!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Januar 2015)

Hi! 
Auf was für Touren muss man sich denn bei euch einstellen? Ich bin ja eher der Enduro Fahrer, sprich langsam rauf, oben Pause, schnell runter, Pause und wieder rauf. KM und HM sind aber keine Probleme...


----------



## Rea (7. Januar 2015)

Frau & Bike wieder sauber. Danke für die Schlammpackung, fühl mich gleich um 10 Jahre jünger 

*@ der-tick.de* als Gruppe fahren wir überwiegend CC-Touren, komm trotzdem einfach mal vorbei, der Patrick unser Sonnenschein ist auch gut & gerne bergab unterwegs und freut sich bestimmt über Gesellschaft. Stimmts?


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Januar 2015)

*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE *

UPDATE Sonntag

*Termin: Sonntag 11. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour durchs Mehrbachtal an die Sieg, wie und woher legen wir wetterbedingt kurzfristig fest!
Hauptsache wir fahren!


*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Januar 2015)

Rea schrieb:


> Frau & Bike wieder sauber. Danke für die Schlammpackung, fühl mich gleich um 10 Jahre jünger
> 
> Habe eben mindestens 20kg Matsch von Mensch und Bikes gewaschen, es war eine nette Kombi aus
> Schnee, Glatteis und Schlamm!
> Daten: 30,8 km und 620hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne auch die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren, wenn ich darf. Da ich bis jetzt meist allein meine Runden drehe, und es doch meist die selben Strecken sind , ist es in Gesellschaft und mit neuen Wegen  sicher doppelt spaßig .

Vielleicht klappt das ja Sonntag schon !

Gruß Björn


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Januar 2015)

Hi Björn, 

wir nehmen dich gerne auf unseren Touren mit. Bitte werfe immer einen Blick hier in unsere Tourenankündigungen da wir bei Bedarf ganz kurzfristig Tour und Zeit anpassen. Der kommende Sonntag ist schwierig da es bis dahin ständig regnen soll und viele attraktive Strecken dann nicht fahrbar sind. Gestern wars schon schlimm! Ggf. machen wir dann Ausdauer auf der Straße.  Vg. Jürgen


----------



## BjL (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Das klingt doch super , danke.

Wettertechnisch ist es echt schwierig.  Thema ist abonniert  !
Hoffen wir das Beste, das Jahr ist ja noch jung .

Gruß Björn


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. Januar 2015)

*





Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE *

UPDATE Sonntag 09.45

*Termin: Sonntag 11. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

Lockere MTB Tour auf guten Wegen durch die Leuscheid!
Das Wetter wird halten, wir fahren so das wir jederzeit schnell 
zurück sind!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## BjL (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich pack das heute zeitlich nicht.....

Gruß


----------



## Rea (11. Januar 2015)

So, hab mich nun auch zum Schinden angemeldet  Bis die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Januar 2015)

Rea schrieb:


> So, hab mich nun auch zum Schinden angemeldet  Bis die Tage.



Fein gemacht, der noocelo auch schon. Dann sind wir jetzt schon zu dritt!


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Januar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE 

Termin: Mittwoch 14. Januar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour, wahrscheinlich Ausdauer. Es soll bis dahin ständig regnen!

*
Termin Samstag 17. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 18. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour je nach Witterung, prickelnd ist es wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Wir sollten kurzfristig entscheiden was gefahren wird. 

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2015)

Hi 
vielleicht hat jemand in eurem Kreis Spaß an so etwas?
http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/mill-man-trail-2015-d/

Also, ich bin am Start. LG Rene


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Januar 2015)

Warst du schon mal da? Wie sind die Strecken, es sollte sich schon lohnen,
denn das sind ja locker mal 200km bis dahin. 


Lg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2015)

Ich war noch nicht da, habe aber nur gutes gehört zur Veranstaltung, der Versorgung, der Landschaft. Für mich ist es Reise wert, der Sprit ist doch verkraftbar und die Veranstaltung nicht teuer. Wenn es so gefällt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, ist das dann auch mal ein nicht zu weit entferntes Urlaubsziel für ein verlängertes Wochenende, oder so.


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich hast du recht. Ich denke wir reden da mal drüber und wenn der Termin passt
dann könnte es schon was werden. 
Ich melde mich dazu.


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Januar 2015)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du recht. Ich denke wir reden da mal drüber und wenn der Termin passt
> dann könnte es schon was werden.
> Ich melde mich dazu.



Hi Trail Surfer, wir können nicht da wir an diesem Wochenende eine geführte Tour durch 
den Westerwald anbieten. 
Das ist sehr schade aber der Termin steht fest und steht auch im Breitensportkalender.
Sicherlich finden wir in diesem Jahr auch noch eine andere tolle Veranstaltung wo wir mal 
gemeinsam teilnehmen können.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2015)

Klaro, aber mach bitte auch mal Vorschläge und die gerne auch in Kopie auf der Hennefer Seite.


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Klaro, aber mach bitte auch mal Vorschläge und die gerne auch in Kopie auf der Hennefer Seite.


versprochen, mach ich!


----------



## Rea (14. Januar 2015)

http://www.bulls-cup.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2015)

Welche der Strecken ist denn auch technisch interessant und keine reine XC-Bolzerei?


----------



## Rea (15. Januar 2015)

Schau einfach mal hier, ob es sich für dich lohnt






Ich würde den Cup dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal fahren, danach kann ich mehr berichten.

Ansonsten findet man auch ausführliche Streckenbeschreibungen auf der HP.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2015)

Naja, lass es mal eine Woche am Stück regnen, dann könnte die Strecke fahrtechnisch interessant sein. Bis dahin rasiere ich lieber die "Haare" auf den Stollen meiner Reifen.


----------



## Rea (18. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank fürs Guiden, Patrick! Ich bin zwar kaputt, aber happy  Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Rea (19. Januar 2015)

Jürgen, was macht die Erkältung? Bist du Mittwoch wieder am Start?


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Januar 2015)

Ich denke und hoffe es wird gehen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Januar 2015)

*







Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE 

Termin: Mittwoch 21. Januar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour, einfach mal komplett rund um Weyerbusch.

*
Termin Samstag 24. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 25. Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour an die Sieg und dort auf neuen Wegen.

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Rea (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab ja heut gekniffen bei dem Schneewetter, aber ihr hattet - wie ich hörte - eine schöne Tour. 
Für Mittwoch fehlt mir die Beleuchtung, kann mir da jemand aushelfen (ganz ohne Wackelkontakt )?


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Januar 2015)

Na klar, das geht ohne Wackelkontakt. Ich montiere dir die Lampe, dann bleibt es auch hell!
Wir hatten heute eine nette Tour, knapp 41km und 595hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Januar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 28. Januar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour, zur Sieg und zurück.

*
Termin Samstag 31 Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 01. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour je nach Witterung!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2015)

Wo wart ihr heute, welche Trails seit ihr gefahren? Wenn es mal wieder freundlicher wird, kann man sich ja auch mal in der Mitte treffen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Januar 2015)

Heute sind wir nur befestigte Wege gefahren, die Trails haben wir gemieden. 

Gute Idee, in der Mitte treffen! Jetzt soll erst mal Sauwetter kommen, aber wenns 
danach wieder besser wird dann setzen wir das um!


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Januar 2015)

*





UPDATE
TOURENTERMINE
*

*
*

*
Termin Samstag 31 Januar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 01. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour über Leuscheid an die Sieg und zurück. 

Die Wettervorhersage sieht zur Zeit ganz gut aus!

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Februar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 04. Februar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid, immer schön im Wald, es wird kalt!

*
Termin Samstag 07. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 08. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour an die Wied, das Grenzbachtal hoch bis nach Willroth, dann runter nach Peterslahr 
und hoch nach Flammersfeld, zurück nach Werkhausen.

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Februar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 11. Februar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour in die Leuscheid, 3 knackige Anstiege!

*
Termin Samstag 14. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 15. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 11.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
30 km MTB-Tour durch das Nistertal ins Wiedtal und wieder nach AK 
*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (16. Februar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 18. Februar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour über Leuscheid zum Beulskopf usw.

*
Termin Samstag 21. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: Altenkirchen und Werkhausen
Zeit: wird noch veröffentlicht! 

geführte Tour ins Siebengebirge, Planung und Leitung
Holger S.*

*Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Februar 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 25. Februar 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour nach Absprache

*
Termin Samstag 28. Februar 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.


*Termin: Sonntag 01. März 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: wird nachgereicht!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. März 2015)

*






Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V

TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Dienstag 03. März 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*
kurzfristige MTB Tour, Strecke nach Absprache vor Ort
*
Termin: Mittwoch 04. März 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort

*
Termin Samstag 07. März 2015*

*Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.

*ODER*

*Teilnahme mit dem MTB an der RTF in Neuwied

Start in Neuwied 10.00Uhr, wir planen die 71km Strecke zu fahren.
*

*Termin: Sonntag 08. März 2015
*
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm
MTB-Tour 
*Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 10.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John.*

*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. März 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V*

*TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 11. März 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour ins Wiedtal / Grenzbachtal und über den Wiedweg .... zurück
nach Werkhausen.
*

Termin: Sonntag 15. März 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Sportzentrum Glcokenspitze!
*
MTB Tour ins Nistertal bis nach Marienstatt und über Hachenburg ins und
durch das Wiedtal zurück nach Altenkirchen. Tourlänge ca. 50km.
*


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. März 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V*

*TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Dienstag 17. März 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour, große Rollerrunde. 
Kircheib, Wohmbachtal, Hüppelröttchen, Sieg, Werfen, Leuscheid..........
*
Termin: Mittwoch 18. März 2015

Treffpunkt : wird noch nachgereicht!

Termin: Sonntag 22. März 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Sportzentrum Glcokenspitze!
Noch einmal:
MTB Tour ins Nistertal bis nach Marienstatt und über Hachenburg ins und
durch das Wiedtal zurück nach Altenkirchen. Tourlänge ca. 52km und 900hm!



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## paulman8888 (18. März 2015)

Hey Leute. Würd heut gern mitkommen. Wär also cool wenn jemand stellung nähme.


----------



## noocelo (18. März 2015)

... ich glaube die sind ausnahmsweise gestern gefahren. kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## paulman8888 (18. März 2015)

Bleibe gespannt


----------



## paulman8888 (18. März 2015)

Falls hier nichts offizielles mehr kommt dann könnt ich bei Interesse mit dem einen oder anderen ein inoffizielles kleines Guiding über die Windecker Trails machen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. März 2015)

Hi, richtig... wir waren gestern unterwegs da einige heute nicht konnten. Ggf. können aber Rea oder Patrick. Ich bin in der Pfalz. Bis bald auf einer gemeinsamen Tour. Lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulman8888 (18. März 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Viel Spaß in der Pfalz


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. März 2015)

Danke, ich arbeite. ....


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. März 2015)

Achtung: Diese Tour fällt heute aus!


Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Sonntag 22. März 2015
Treffpunkt / Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Sportzentrum Glockenspitze!


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. März 2015)

*




*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V*
*TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 25. März 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour, große Rollerrunde nach Absprache, Richtung Leuscheid, Irsertal, Beulskopf etc..... 

*
Termin Samstag 28. März 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
MTB Touren ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es werden hauptsächlich befestigte, verkehrsarme Wege und gut befestigte Waldwege befahren.
Im Vordergund steht bei diesen Touren der sportliche Aspekt.
Vor dem Start entscheidet die Gruppe gemeinsam wo und wie gefahren wird.



Termin: Sonntag 29. März 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Sportzentrum Glockenspitze!

MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort. 



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Bene09 (28. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen. sind über Ostern mit ein paar Kumpels in Elsoff im westerwald. wollten von dort täglich eine mtb Tour starten. suche also ein paar nette Trails. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. März 2015)

Hi, 
leider kennen wir uns in der Renneroder Gegend nicht aus.


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. April 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 15. April 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort*



*
Termin Samstag 18. April 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!



Termin: Sonntag 19. April 2015

Saisoneröffnung WwRsf. siehe Homepage



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. April 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 22. April 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
oder 18.45 Sportzentrum Glockenspitze Altenkirchen
MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort*

*Termin Samstag 25. April 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

Termin: Sonntag 26. April 2015

geführte MTB Touren ab Sportzentrum Glockenspitze in Altenkirchen

Infos unter www.wwrsf.de

*


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. April 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 29. April 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John*

MTB Tour, große Rollerrunde nach Absprache, Richtung Leuscheid, Irsertal, bis Altenkirchen und zurück!

*
Termin Samstag 02. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!



Termin: Sonntag 03. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt 1: Zeit:  9.30Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit:  10.00Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John
Tour ins Siegtal. 


Uhrzeit wird noch festgelegt da wir die Tour dem Wetter anpassen!



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (4. Mai 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Mittwoch 06. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 18.00 Uhr Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm*

MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache

*
Termin Samstag 09. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!



Termin: Sonntag 10. Mai 2015

RTF in Bendorf

MTB nach pers. Absprache 
Treffpunkt 10.30 bei J.John in Leingen 8 / Werkhausen. 




Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. Mai 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE
*

*
Termin Samstag 16. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!



Termin: Sonntag 17. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt / Zeit: 10.00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Schürdterhöhe

MTB Tour ins Wiedtal über Seelbach, Wiedweg, Grenzbachtal, Oberlahr, Peterslahr, durch den Wald hoch nach Rott und zurück zur Schürdterhöhe. 
Von dort indiv. Weiterfahrt!


Termin: Mittwoch 20. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John

MTB Tour auf vielen neuen Wegen: AK-Werkhausen-Hemmelzen-Neitersen-Stürzelbach-Neitzert-Rodenbach-Lautzert-Borod-Ingelbach-AK-Werkhausen.

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Mai 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE


Termin Samstag 23. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!



Termin: Sonntag 24. Mai 2015

Teilnahme Schinderhannes MTB Marathon in Emmelshausen



Termin: Mittwoch 27. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John 

MTB Tour über Neitersen ins Wiedtal, dann ins Grenzbachtal und weiter 
wieder nach Altenkirchen. 

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. Mai 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE


Termin Samstag 30. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!



Termin: Sonntag 31. Mai 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 10.00 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John 

geführte Überraschungstour: Guide Natascha

Termin: Mittwoch 03. Juni 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John 

MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache. 


Termin: Donnerstag 04. Juni 2015

Treffpunkt: 9.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John

MTB Erkundungstour / Trailtour
wir wollen ggf. eine 50km traillastige Tour am / um den Wiesensee testen
bzw. erkunden!*

*

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Juni 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE


Termin: Mittwoch 10. Juni 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John *

geführte MTB Tour
Guide: Natascha 
*
Termin Samstag 13. Juni 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: Bein Interesse kurze PN


Termin: Sonntag 14. Juni 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 10.00 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John *

MTB Tour nach Absprache
*


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. Juni 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE

Termin: Sonntag 14. Juni 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 10.00 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John *

MTB Tour durch das Siegtal, dann nach Waldbröl zum Eisessen
und wieder zurück. 
*
Termin: Mittwoch 17. Juni 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John *

geführte MTB Tour
*
Termin Samstag 20 Juni 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache

Es wird auf der Straße gefahren!

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!*

*




Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Juni 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE
*


*Termin Samstag 20 Juni 2015*
*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
*
*Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!*


*Termin: Sonntag 21. Juni 2015*
*
Treffpunkt 1: 9.20 Uhr am Waldrand vor dem Neuen Leben Zentrum 
in Wölmersen! Bitte beachten!*

*MTB - 3 Täler Tour, Sieg, Nister,- und Wiedtal!*
*
Termin: Mittwoch 24. Juni 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John *

*geführte MTB Tour*
*

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!*

*



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. Juni 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V*
*TOURENTERMINE*


*Termin: Mittwoch 24. Juni 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John *

*geführte MTB Tour, Guide Patrick. Es geht an die Sieg, Heilbrunnen*
*und weiter über Dattenfeld zurück. *

*Termin Samstag 27 Juni 2015*
*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 
Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


Termin: Sonntag 28. Juni 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 10.30 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John*

*geführte MTB Tour, ca. 58km und 1070Hm. Guide Jürgen.
Tour nach Stadt Blankenberg und wieder zurück. Zwischendurch wenns irgendwie passt ein Eis......Kaffee.... ( Geld mitnehmen )

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Juli 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE*


*Termin: Mittwoch 08. Juli 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*


*geführte MTB Tour, grobe Richtung Oberwesterwald - Seenplatte*


*Termin Samstag 11. Juli 2015*
*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 12. Juli 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 14.00 Uhr Leingen 8 in Werkhausen bei J.John*

*MTB Tour über die schönsten Wege der Leuscheid. ca. 2,5 Std. 

ACHTUNG: Bei unbeständigem und kaltem Wetter fahren wir mit dem 
MTB durch den Wald!


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Juli 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE*


*Termin: Mittwoch 15. Juli 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr Grillhütte Birnbach*

*zuerst Vereinsmeisterschaft und anschließend eine nette Tour zum Ausklang!*


*Termin Samstag 18. Juli 2015*
*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 19. Juli 2015

Wer möchte Teilnahme RTF 
Startort: Realschule plus im Erlenweg, 56470 Bad Marienberg 
Treffpunkt zum gemeinsamen Start der jeweiligen Strecken, um 09:00 Uhr am Start/Anmeldung. 

Wer nicht nach Bad Marienberg fahren will der trifft sich um 10.00 Uhr in Werkhausen, 
Leingen 8, vor Altmann / John zu einer MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache. 


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Juli 2015)

*



*


*Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V
TOURENTERMINE*


*Termin: Mittwoch 22. Juli 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John.*

*Tour ins Siegtal und über Hamm, Hofacker-Haderschen, Eichelhardt zurück. *


*Termin Samstag 25. Juli 2015*
*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 26. Juli 2015

wird noch bekannt gegeben! Urlaubszeit! 


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2015)

Komm doch mal mit deinem Fatty Sonntags um 10 zum Lidl, Hennef-Ost. Da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Komm doch mal mit deinem Fatty Sonntags um 10 zum Lidl, Hennef-Ost. Da werden sie geholfen.


Gute Idee, bin aber ab Freitag erst mal für gut 2,5 Wochen im Urlaub.  Wir kommen mal, versprochen!


----------



## Rea (27. Juli 2015)

*Tourentermine für diese Woche:*

*Mittwoch*, 29.07: 18:30 in Leingen 

*Sonntag*, 02.08: 10:30 in Altenkirchen, P Weyerdamm

Ich freue mich über zahlreiches Erscheinen


----------



## noocelo (27. Juli 2015)

... habt spass!


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Juli 2015)

Es wird eigentlich Zeit das du deinen Wohnsitz wieder in eine "bike-freundliche" Region verlegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (28. Juli 2015)

... wenn ich sehe wie viele km ich z. z. auf dem renner abspule im vergleich zum mtb, denk' ich das selbe. 

aber erstmal: schönen urlaub!


----------



## Rea (3. August 2015)

*Tourentermine für diese Woche:*

*Mittwoch*, 05.08: 18:30 in Leingen 

*Sonntag*, 09.08: 10:30 in Altenkirchen, P Weyerdamm


_PS: Ich komme nicht zu spät, ihr fahrt zu früh!_


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. August 2015)

*
TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 12. August 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John*

MTB Tour ins Wiedtal

*Termin Samstag 15. August 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 16.August 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 10.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John

MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid ins Siegtal, dann über Kloster Hassel zum Beulkopf und weiter Richtung Altenkirchen zurück nach Werkhausen!


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. August 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 19. August 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*

*MTB Tour ins Nistertal und über Alpenrod zurück! 
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 22. August 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
*Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!*


*Termin: Sonntag 23.August 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 10.30 Uhr Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John

MTB Tour durch die Leuscheid ins Siegtal, dann über Kloster Hassel zum Beulkopf und weiter Richtung Altenkirchen zurück nach Werkhausen!


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. August 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 26. August 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*

*MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 29. August 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!*

ACHTUNG: einige können heute leider nicht!

*Termin: Sonntag 30.August 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 10.30 Uhr Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen

MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. September 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 02.September 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8 Werkhausen bei J.John*

*MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 05. September 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 06.September 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 13.00 Uhr Neitersen bei S&S Haustechnik*

*MTB Tour zur Grenzbachmühle ( Vereinstour WwRsf. )*

*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. September 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 09.September 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm Altenkirchen*


*MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 12. September 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 13.September 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 10.00 in Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John

MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache*

*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. September 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Donnerstag 17.September 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
oder auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen*
Es geht vom jeweiligen Startort zur Schürdeterhöhe die 
so gegen 18.45-50 ereicht wird.

*MTB Tour ins Wiedtal
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 19. September 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 20.September 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 10.00 in Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. September 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche
Termin: Mittwoch 23.September 2015
Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John.
Mtb Tour nach Absprache.
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (28. September 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 30. September 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John*

*MTB Tour ins Siegtal
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 03. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!


*Termin: Sonntag 04. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 10.00 in Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache

*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. Oktober 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 07. Oktober 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John*

*MTB Tour über Leuscheid ins Irsertal und über Niederhausen / 
Pracht zum Beulskof. Weiter über AK zurück nach Werkhausen 
Bitte eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mitnehmen!*

*Termin Samstag 10. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 11. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt 1: 14.00 in Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen bei J.John*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Oktober 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 14. Oktober 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Altenkirchen, Parkplatz Weyerdamm*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John*

*MTB Tour über Hemmelzen und Neitersen, durch das Wiedtal nach Döttesfeld.......*

*Termin Samstag 17. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
*Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!*

*Termin: Sonntag 18. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: 13.30 Uhr am Cafe Hähnershof in Obererbach*
*Saisonabschlussfahrt mit anschließendem Kaffee und Kuchenschmaus im Hähnershof. *

*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Oktober 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 21. Oktober 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John*
*Treffpunkt 2: 18.45 Kreuzung in Schürdt*
*
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache*

*Termin Samstag 24. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Tour: ca. 50-70km je nach Gruppenabsprache*
*Es wird oftmals auch auf der Straße gefahren!

Ggf. 2. MTB Gruppe ( Infos werden noch nachgereicht! )*

*Termin: Sonntag 25. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: wird noch nachgereicht!*
*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Rea (18. Oktober 2015)

Hab mich für den Winterpokal angemeldet. Ein wenig Motivation kann mir nicht schaden  
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Oktober 2015)

Rea schrieb:


> Hab mich für den Winterpokal angemeldet. Ein wenig Motivation kann mir nicht schaden
> Bis Sonntag!


Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2015)

Winterpokal nur im Fatty-Team, woohoo


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Winterpokal nur im Fatty-Team, woohoo


Wir haben noch nicht genug Fatties. Schade!


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Oktober 2015)

*TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche*


*Termin: Mittwoch 28. Oktober 2015*

*Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John*

*MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache!*

*Termin Samstag 31. Oktober 2015

Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen, 

Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache 
( 2 Leistungsgruppen )*


*Termin: Sonntag 01. November 2015
*
*individuelle Absprache im Forum*
*
Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. November 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 04. November 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
MTB Gruppentour ( der Ablauf wird vor dem Beginn abgesprochen )

*Termin: Samstag 07. November 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr , Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
( 2 Leistungsgruppen, wie vergangenen Samstag. Zunächst fahren wir mindestens 
10 Kilometer gemeinsam und dann trennen sich die Gruppen, bis zur Trennung 
wird als Gruppe gefahren! )

*Termin: Sonntag 08. November 2015*
individuelle Absprache im Forum

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. November 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 11. November 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
MTB Gruppentour, über Birnbach, Oberölfen, AK, Oberwambach, Niederwambach, Döttesfeld, Wiedweg, Obernau, Birnbach.

*Termin: Samstag 14. November 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: ? Uhr , Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 15. November 2015*
individuelle Absprache im Forum

*Achtung: Das Wetter am Wochenende ist vermutlich sehr wechselhaft. *
*Am Donnerstag Abend oder Freitag Vormittag wird der genaue Termin *
*veröffentlicht!*

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. November 2015)

UPDATE

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche



*Termin: Samstag 14. November 2015*
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit:14.00 Uhr , Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit:14.15 Uhr , Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 15. November 2015*
individuelle Absprache im Forum


Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. November 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 18. November 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen bei John
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage

*Termin: Samstag 21. November 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr  Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 22. November 2015*
individuelle Absprache am Samstag



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. November 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 25. November 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.20 Wölmersen, vor Neues Leben Zentrum 
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage

*Termin: Samstag 28. November 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 29. November 2015*
individuelle Absprache am Samstag



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. November 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 2. Dezember 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Schürdter Höhe
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage

*Termin: Samstag 5. Dezember 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 6. Dezember 2015*
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen Zeit:11.00 Uhr
Nikolaustour

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. Dezember 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 9. Dezember 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Wölmersen am Wald ( Neues Leben Zentrum )
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage

*Termin: Samstag 12. Dezember 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 13. Dezember 2015*
fällt aus!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Dezember 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für diese Woche

*Termin: Mittwoch 16. Dezember 2015*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Wölmersen am Wald ( Neues Leben Zentrum )
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage ( sieht derzeit 
sehr schlecht aus!) Aktualisierung folgt!

*Termin: Samstag 19. Dezember 2015*
Treffpunkt: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache
2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!

*Termin: Sonntag 20. Dezember 2015*
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen Zeit:11.00 Uhr
lockere Tour durch die Leuscheid!

Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Dezember 2015)

TOURENTERMINE für die nächsten Tage

*Termin: Sonntag 27. Dezember 2015*
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8 57635 Werkhausen
Zeit:11.00 Uhr
ganz lockere Tour durch die Leuscheid.

*Termin: Donnerstag 31. Dezember 2015

SILVESTERTOUR
*
Treffpunkt: Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen
Zeit: 13.30
kleine Runde durch die Leuscheid und anschließend gibts wie jedes Jahr
Krebbelchen, Glühwein, Kaffee und kalte Getränke

*Termin: Samstag 02. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt:  Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,



Bei starkem Regenwetter fallen die Touren aus, unbedingt hier ins Forum schauen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Januar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 

*Samstag 02. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 03. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
MTB Tour um den Beulskopf und Altenkirchen


----------



## USA-mtb (1. Januar 2016)

War gestern eine sehr schöne Silvester-Tour!!! Einen besonderen Dank an Stevensbiker und die anderen Helfer für die wieder mal perfekte Versorgung nach der Tour!!! Frohes Neues an Alle!!!


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Januar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 06. Januar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkichen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Kreuzung Schürdterhöhe 
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage!

*Samstag 09. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 10. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
MTB Tour um den Beulskopf und Altenkirchen


----------



## BjL (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo Radsportfreunde.

Ich plane heute die Tour mitzufahren.

Dammweg ist die Adresse?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. Januar 2016)

Hi, Parkplatz Weyerdamm. Hinter dem Rewe Xl und Expert Klein. Vg.


----------



## BjL (9. Januar 2016)

Danke, habs gefunden.

Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, sehr schöne Tour und nette Biker kennengelernt.

Da freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## USAK (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jungs, das war eine wirklich schöne kleine Tour am gestrigen Samstag. Das Wetter war toll. 2 neue Leute dabei, die Gruppe ist schön zusammen geblieben, alle haben auf einander geachtet! So soll es sein- gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (11. Januar 2016)

Das Ergebnis unserer heutigen Trailtour durch die Leuscheid. 

Eine Fangopackung vom Feinsten für Mensch und Bike!

Hat aber rischtisch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. Januar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 13. Januar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Wölmersen, vor dem "Neues Leben" Zentrum
MTB Gruppentour: Streckenauswahl nach Wetterlage!

*Samstag 16. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 17. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: 
Zeit:
wird noch passend zur Wetterlage als update veröffentlicht


----------



## noocelo (11. Januar 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> ... sehr schöne Tour und nette Biker kennengelernt.


selbstverständlich! was erwartest du bei meiner alten crew?!


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Januar 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> selbstverständlich! was erwartest du bei meiner alten crew?!



ich glaube es wird Zeit das du wieder in den Westerwald übersiedelst


----------



## BjL (12. Januar 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> selbstverständlich! was erwartest du bei meiner alten crew?!



Ein Ex-Wäller. Hab ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## noocelo (12. Januar 2016)

wär's nach dem wald und mir gegangen, wär' ich nicht mal weg. 

und jetzt alle so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Januar 2016)

Hurra, endlich unsere Hymne. 

Vielleicht sollten wir die demnächst auf unseren Touren gemeinsam 

anstimmen. Sooooo, von der Sieg zur Kalka Hütte hinauf, das würde 

doch passen!? Oder?


----------



## noocelo (12. Januar 2016)

... das pfeifen übernimmt meine lunge.


----------



## paulman8888 (13. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute, 
Wollt es heute erneut probieren mich termingerecht eurer Tour ab Wölmersen anzuschließen.

Mit freundlichstem Gruße,

Paul


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Januar 2016)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Wollt es heute erneut probieren mich termingerecht eurer Tour ab Wölmersen anzuschließen.
> 
> Mit freundlichstem Gruße,
> ...



Hi, wir sind so gegen 18.35 in Wölmersen losgefahren. Hast auch 
nichts verpasst, wir hatten auf der Tour einen Reifenplatzer der uns 45min
gekostet hat und wir sind dann wieder langsam heimgefahren. 
Vielleicht demnächst!
Vg.


----------



## paulman8888 (13. Januar 2016)

Hi Stevens. 
ich konnt leider nicht früher rausgefahren und als ich um 20 Nach erst in Kuchhausen war und erst anfangen musste in der Karte rumzublättern bin ich nur noch bis zu Grenze NRW/RLP und dann wieder heim. Werde es demnächst nach Möglichkeit nocheinmal versuchen. 

Gruß, 
Paul


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Januar 2016)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Hi Stevens.
> ich konnt leider nicht früher rausgefahren und als ich um 20 Nach erst in Kuchhausen war und erst anfangen musste in der Karte rumzublättern bin ich nur noch bis zu Grenze NRW/RLP und dann wieder heim. Werde es demnächst nach Möglichkeit nocheinmal versuchen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Paul



Hi, 
vielleicht können wir uns ja demnächst mal am Flugplatz treffen. 

Vg.


----------



## paulman8888 (14. Januar 2016)

Flugplatz ist mir leider zu unpräzise.
Vermute du könntest irgendetwas in/um Leuscheid meinen ?
Eigentlich gehts auch von Wölmersen, Weyerbusch und zur Not auch Altenkirchen. Muss nur früh genug daheim sein damit ich früh genug los fahren kann. Wölmersen und Weyerbusch sind in etwa gleich weit entfernt


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Januar 2016)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Flugplatz ist mir leider zu unpräzise.
> Vermute du könntest irgendetwas in/um Leuscheid meinen ?
> Eigentlich gehts auch von Wölmersen, Weyerbusch und zur Not auch Altenkirchen. Muss nur früh genug daheim sein damit ich früh genug los fahren kann. Wölmersen und Weyerbusch sind in etwa gleich weit entfernt


Hi, 
ich meinte den Modellflugplatz bei Leuscheid. Melde dich einfach mal wenn du meinst es klappt.  Vg.


----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Tour heute findet statt? Wär dabei 

Gruß


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. Januar 2016)

Hi, habe das eben erst gelesen! Siehe Nachricht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (16. Januar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 



*Sonntag 17. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen ( Neues Leben Zentrum am Wald )
Zeit: 11.00 Uhr

Tour in und durch die Leuscheid. Ca. 2 Std.


----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hi, habe das eben erst gelesen! Siehe Nachricht!



Kein Problem, hat alles gepasst. Waren zu dritt unterwegs, sehr schön war es

Gruß


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Januar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 20. Januar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr Schürdterhöhe ( Kreuzung )
MTB Gruppentour: es geht mal wieder über Rott ins Wiedtal!

*Samstag 23. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 24. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen ( Neues Leben Zentrum )
Zeit:11.00 Uhr ( voraussichtlich, wetterabhängig )
MTB Gruppentour: es geht diesmal in die Leuscheid, Hüppelröttchen, 
Wohmbachtal und Wolfgangsee.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2016)

Habt ihr heute bei euch auch den Schnee er-fahren können?Wurde ja mal langsam Zeit, ne. 

Snapshot: Von links nach rechts, 1x B+Fully, 1x Classico 26x2.1, 1x Farley 4.7, 1x Dude 4.0


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ja, wir waren auch zu viert unterwegs. War eine tolle Tour durch den Schnee.


----------



## sibu (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

jetzt wo der Matsch fest gefroren ist, werden manche Pisten endlich wieder mit leichtem Gerät passierbar. Morgen abend hätte ich wahrscheinlich Zeit, nach der Arbeit mit dem Trekking-Rad eine Verlängerung einzulegen. Welche Qualität haben die Wege, die ihr fahrt? 

Gruß sibu


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Januar 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt wo der Matsch fest gefroren ist, werden manche Pisten endlich wieder mit leichtem Gerät passierbar. Morgen abend hätte ich wahrscheinlich Zeit, nach der Arbeit mit dem Trekking-Rad eine Verlängerung einzulegen. Welche Qualität haben die Wege, die ihr fahrt?
> 
> Gruß sibu


Hi,  wir fahren morgen Wege die ohne Probleme mit einem Trekking Rad fahrbar sind. Dann bis morgen.  Vg.


----------



## sibu (20. Januar 2016)

Dann mache ich mal auf den Weg zur Schürdter Höhe.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Januar 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mal auf den Weg zur Schürdter Höhe.


Ich hoffe du bist wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Bis dann mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (20. Januar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Bis dann mal wieder!


Ja, danke der Nachfrage, und Danke für die schöne Tour. Der Rückweg war nach dem Wiedtal abradeln noch mal richtig schön geworden. Nach gut einer Stunde war ich auf dem "Hauptkamm" vom Siebengebirge angekommen, und weil der Neuschnee für eine geschlossene Schneedecke reichte, habe ich einen kleinen Umweg über einen Flowtrail in Richtung Erpeler Ley eingelegt. In Summe knapp 80 km und fünf Minuten an den 20 WP-Punkten vorbei.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Januar 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Ja, danke der Nachfrage, und Danke für die schöne Tour. Der Rückweg war nach dem Wiedtal abradeln noch mal richtig schön geworden. Nach gut einer Stunde war ich auf dem "Hauptkamm" vom Siebengebirge angekommen, und weil der Neuschnee für eine geschlossene Schneedecke reichte, habe ich einen kleinen Umweg über einen Flowtrail in Richtung Erpeler Ley eingelegt. In Summe knapp 80 km und fünf Minuten an den 20 WP-Punkten vorbei.


Wir sind nur 46 Kilometer
gefahren, aber wir hatten auch noch ein paar tolle Trails und Glatteis dabei. Vg. Jürgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2016)

Ja, schade für dich, es gibt noch keinen Ice Spiker Fat.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, schade für dich, es gibt noch keinen Ice Spiker Fat.



Es hat mir heute einen riesigen Spaß gemacht und die glatten Stellen waren mit dem Fatty halb so schlimm. Vg.


----------



## sibu (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo, im Nachbarfread aus der Eifel wird die Existenz von Dickreifen mit Spikes erwähnt. Es scheint sie also zu geben, wenn wohl auch deutlich teurer als die "normalen" Schwalbe (unter 40 Euronen beim Versender).


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Januar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 27. Januar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neus Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour: Beulskopf, Marienthal, Eichelhardt, ggf. noch kurz zur Nister
und wieder rauf!

*Samstag 30. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 31. Januar 2016*
Treffpunkt: 11.00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Schürdterhöhe (Schürdt )
MTB Gruppentour: es geht diesmal ins Grenzbachtal usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (2. Februar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 03. Februar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neus Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour nach Absprache vor Ort

*Samstag 06. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 07. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt: 11.00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Schürdterhöhe (Schürdt )
MTB Gruppentour: es geht diesmal ins Grenzbachtal usw.


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Februar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 10. Februar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour nach Absprache vor Ort

*Samstag 13. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 14. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 10.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour nach Absprache vor Ort


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Hi Jürgen, ich würde mich evtl mal den nächsten Sonntag in Wölmersen anschließen. Bräuchte dann ggf halt noch einen Guide-Tipp, um zum Treffpunkt zurückzufinden? Ich würde von Hennef mit dem Auto anreisen, Fatty im Rucksack sozusagen. 
Kannst du was zu den Rahmendaten der Runde sagen, vor allem die geschätzte Bruttofahrzeit inkl Pausen? Höhenmeter und Tiefenmeter machen mir sicher erstmal keine Angst.


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Februar 2016)

Hi Rene, 
ich kläre mal ab wer Sonntag fährt. Ich hoffe ich bin mal wieder dabei aber sicher total unfit da ich schon seit über 2 Wochen 
wegen einer Erkältung aussetzte. 
Weitere Infos folgen in Kürze. 
Lg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habe den Thread mal auf Abo! Erhol dich, dann können wir mal fat-chillen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (7. Februar 2016)

Gerne!Danke!


----------



## sibu (8. Februar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> MTB - TOURENTERMINE
> *
> Mittwoch 10. Februar 2016
> (..)*
> ...


Hallo Stevensbiker, du meinst wahrscheinlich 13+14. Februar?  

Welche grobe Richtung habt ihr für Mittwoch geplant?


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Februar 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo Stevensbiker, du meinst wahrscheinlich 13+14. Februar?
> 
> Welche grobe Richtung habt ihr für Mittwoch geplant?



Klar, habe das geändert. keine Ahnung warum ich die Daten falsch eingegeben habe. 

Wegen Mittwoch kommt noch eine Info in Kürze!


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. Februar 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo Stevensbiker, du meinst wahrscheinlich 13+14. Februar?
> 
> Welche grobe Richtung habt ihr für Mittwoch geplant?


Das wird vor Ort abgesprochen und kann auch wieder etwas in deine Richtung erfolgen. Aber das Wettervorhersage wohl eher nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Das wird vor Ort abgesprochen und kann auch wieder etwas in deine Richtung erfolgen. Aber das Wettervorhersage wohl eher nicht so prickelnd.


Wettervorhersage ist so ein Thema. Gestern habe ich auf der Heimfahrt zwar die Pause zwischen zwei Schauern abgepasst, aber der Wind hat mich sogar unten im Tal mal so um zwei Meter versetzt. Da auch heute Abend Schauer und Böen aus Südwest angesagt sind, verzichte ich auf eine Heimfahrt im Gegendwind über die freie Landschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hi Rene,
> ich kläre mal ab wer Sonntag fährt. Ich hoffe ich bin mal wieder dabei aber sicher total unfit da ich schon seit über 2 Wochen
> wegen einer Erkältung aussetzte.
> Weitere Infos folgen in Kürze.
> Lg.


 Auf die Infos wartend...


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf die Infos wartend...


Kommen heute Abend!


----------



## Kamikaze-Klaus (12. Februar 2016)

Vorschlag für Sonntag, von Wölmersen über Leuscheid, Ringwall, Sieghöhenweg und Heilbrunnen. Muß man halt mal gucken wie das Wetter wird und wie's mit deiner Fitness aussieht Jürgen. Könntest ja dann auch jederzeit abkürzen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Februar 2016)

Kamikaze-Klaus schrieb:


> Vorschlag für Sonntag, von Wölmersen über Leuscheid, Ringwall, Sieghöhenweg und Heilbrunnen. Muß man halt mal gucken wie das Wetter wird und wie's mit deiner Fitness aussieht Jürgen. Könntest ja dann auch jederzeit abkürzen.


Ja, das wäre auch etwas für den Trail Surfer. Wenn es die Erkältung zulässt bin ich ein Stück dabei und verabschiede mich dann.
Nach 3 Wochen Erkältung ist die Luft sicherlich raus und die Kondition im Keller!
Aber mit Dir hätte Rene ja einen TOP Guide, besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Hui, das hört sich ja echt nicht ungeil an.  Wartet ihr bergauf auch auf Dickfüßler? Wobei, Heilbrunnen-Trail ist für dicke Reifen teils schon recht eng, gell. Muss also überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber mit dem Fully komm'. Was meinst du, Klaus?
Und, wo ist der Bestell-Button? 

Grüße, Rene


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Februar 2016)

Hi, klsr


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hui, das hört sich ja echt nicht ungeil an.  Wartet ihr bergauf auch auf Dickfüßler? Wobei, Heilbrunnen-Trail ist für dicke Reifen teils schon recht eng, gell. Muss also überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber mit dem Fully komm'. Was meinst du, Klaus?
> Und, wo ist der Bestell-Button?
> 
> Grüße, Rene


Hi, klar wird immer gewartet und der Heilbrunnen ist für Dickfüßler perfekt. Wenn der Kamikaze Klaus mit dem Panzer fährt dann passt das!
Den Bestell Button kenne ich noch nicht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Ok. Es gibt halt dieses eine, etwas ausgesetzte Stück, recht schmal mit Wurzeln - das meine ich. Bin allerdings ein Weilchen nicht mehr da gewesen und würde es schon deshalb einigermaßen gemäßigt angehen. Auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Vorschlag.


----------



## Kamikaze-Klaus (12. Februar 2016)

Wie der Jürgen schon sagte, fahr zurzeit mit dem Panzer ( Freerider 18kg) also sollte das vom Tempo her passen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Na, briimooh...ich komme dann also mit dem Panzer light. Freue mich auf die Runde mit dir, mit euch! Sonntag, 10.30 Uhr Wolmersen, neues Bikerleben, ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, briimooh...ich komme dann also mit dem Panzer light. Freue mich auf die Runde mit dir, mit euch! Sonntag, 10.30 Uhr Wolmersen, neues Bikerleben, ne...


Super! Wir freuen uns!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Super! Wir freuen uns!


Da hat ausnahmsweise die Werbung mal Recht: Das WIR gewínnt! Ich freu mich drauf, bis übermorgen Guys!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2016)

Nachtrag: Denkt bitte daran, dass mein Auto in Wölmersen steht. Die Anfahrt mit dem Rad von Hennef kommt nicht in Frage, deshalb kommt das Bike ins Auto.


----------



## paulman8888 (13. Februar 2016)

Moin. Wollt mich heut in Altenkirchen am Weyerdamm dazugesellen .

Mit freundlichstem Gruße,

Paul


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Denkt bitte daran, dass mein Auto in Wölmersen steht. Die Anfahrt mit dem Rad von Hennef kommt nicht in Frage, deshalb kommt das Bike ins Auto.


Ok, der Kamikaze Klaus muss auch wieder dahin.  Er wohnt ca. 1 km neben dem Treffpunkt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2016)

Hier mal die aktuelle Vorhersage für "Weyerbusch" morgen. Ich finde, das ist absolut OK und hoffe wir ziehen das Dingens auch durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich denke es wird gefahren
 Mein Orakel sagt keinen Regen voraus.  Das steht und fällt aber mit Kamikaze Klaus, obwohl der nur bei Backsteinregen zu Hause bleibt. Ich fahre ein Stückchen mit .


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2016)

Ich mach jetzt los. Hier schaut es wettertechnisch doch ganz gut aus. Bis gleich, in Wölmersen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2016)

Bin da, am Parkplatz NL.


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Februar 2016)

War


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bin da, am Parkplatz NL.



War eine nette Runde wenn ich auch etwas abgekürzt habe.

Schön das du da warst!

Bis demnächst dann mal in Hennef!


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Februar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 17. Februar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour nach Absprache vor Ort

*Samstag 20. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 21. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 10.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour nach Absprache vor Ort

Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden. 
Für weitere Vorschläge sind alle offen!


----------



## T-Ecki (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Zeichnet jemand von euch ggf eure Touren mit Komoot auf ? Wollte mir mal die Strecken anschauen die ihr so düst.  Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bad Marienberg und kenne mich bei euch weniger aus. Gruß Ecki


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Februar 2016)

T-Ecki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Zeichnet jemand von euch ggf eure Touren mit Komoot auf ? Wollte mir mal die Strecken anschauen die ihr so düst.  Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bad Marienberg und kenne mich bei euch weniger aus. Gruß Ecki


Ja, das machen wir zum Teil. Die komplette Tour von heute weiß ich nicht genau. Ich erkundige mich aber und melde mich.


----------



## T-Ecki (14. Februar 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Ja, das machen wir zum Teil. Die komplette Tour von heute weiß ich nicht genau. Ich erkundige mich aber und melde mich.


Cool. Vielen Dank. Wo genau ist der Parkplatz in Ak ?


----------



## noocelo (15. Februar 2016)

https://goo.gl/maps/QhmbE4zbKER2


----------



## T-Ecki (15. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanAndreas2015 (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  habe hier gerade mal den Thread durchstöbert und muss leider feststellen, das Ihr für mich als absoluten wieder Anfänger zu Fit seit. Würde mich aber der Anfrage eines der User hier anschließen und würde mich auch über eine genaue Strecken Beschreibung freuen oder sogar einen GXP File für`s Handy, damit ich mal schauen könnte was ich von der Strecke so schaffen könnte.
Ein späteres hinzustoßen zu der Truppe und den Ausfahrten sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen, aber Momentan mit meinem Fitness-Level noch in weiter ferne !


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Februar 2016)

SanAndreas2015 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  habe hier gerade mal den Thread durchstöbert und muss leider feststellen, das Ihr für mich als absoluten wieder Anfänger zu Fit seit. Würde mich aber der Anfrage eines der User hier anschließen und würde mich auch über eine genaue Strecken Beschreibung freuen oder sogar einen GXP File für`s Handy, damit ich mal schauen könnte was ich von der Strecke so schaffen könnte.
> Ein späteres hinzustoßen zu der Truppe und den Ausfahrten sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen, aber Momentan mit meinem Fitness-Level noch in weiter ferne !





SanAndreas2015 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  habe hier gerade mal den Thread durchstöbert und muss leider feststellen, das Ihr für mich als absoluten wieder Anfänger zu Fit seit. Würde mich aber der Anfrage eines der User hier anschließen und würde mich auch über eine genaue Strecken Beschreibung freuen oder sogar einen GXP File für`s Handy, damit ich mal schauen könnte was ich von der Strecke so schaffen könnte.
> Ein späteres hinzustoßen zu der Truppe und den Ausfahrten sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen, aber Momentan mit meinem Fitness-Level noch in weiter ferne !


Hi,
sobald ich die Daten fertig habe werde ich die schicken. 
Wir machen auch ganz lockere Touren für Neue MTB'ler und Wiedereinsteiger. Woher kommst du? 
'


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Februar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE   UPDATE
Für das Wochenende ist die Wetterprognose nicht unbedingt
Bike - freundlich, es wird meist Dauerregen vorhergesagt.
Sollte es wider Erwarten nicht regnen und eine Regenpause
im Niederschlagsradar auftauchen wird kurzfristig gefahren!
Kurzfristige INFO : Hier im Forum und über Whatsapp.  

*Samstag 20. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 21. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 10.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 10.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour nach Absprache vor Ort

Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden. 
Für weitere Vorschläge sind alle offen!


----------



## T-Ecki (19. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr eine WhatsApp Gruppe? Kann man da ggf aufgenommen werden? 01713196706. Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Februar 2016)

SanAndreas2015 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  habe hier gerade mal den Thread durchstöbert und muss leider feststellen, das Ihr für mich als absoluten wieder Anfänger zu Fit seit. Würde mich aber der Anfrage eines der User hier anschließen und würde mich auch über eine genaue Strecken Beschreibung freuen oder sogar einen GXP File für`s Handy, damit ich mal schauen könnte was ich von der Strecke so schaffen könnte.
> Ein späteres hinzustoßen zu der Truppe und den Ausfahrten sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen, aber Momentan mit meinem Fitness-Level noch in weiter ferne !



Hi, Infos kommen am Wochenende.


T-Ecki schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine WhatsApp Gruppe? Kann man da ggf aufgenommen werden? 01713196706. Gruß Thorsten


Klar, wird gemacht!


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Februar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 24. Februar 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour, Beulskopf, Racksen, Nistertal, AK

*Samstag 27. Februar 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 28. Februar 2016*

Treffpunkt : 10.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour, es geht ins Sieg- und Pulvermühlental.

Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.
Für weitere Vorschläge sind alle offen!

*In Kürze erstelle ich eine Doodle Umfrage, Thema:  stoneman miriquidi im Erzgebirge
Nähere Infos dazu gibts im Internet. 
Wer also Interesse hat, bitte melden, wir können uns dann demnächst einmal bei Pasquale in der Pizzeria treffen,
die Details besprechen und einen passenden Termin auswählen.*


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Februar 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 02. März 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour in Richtung Birnbach / Neitersen / Schöneberg.......

*Samstag 05. März 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 06. März 2016*

Treffpunkt : 10.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen Sportzentrum Glockenspitze. 
Tour ins Nistertal. 

Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.
Für weitere Vorschläge sind alle offen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. März 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 09. März 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Gruppentour ins Wiedtal

*Samstag 12. März 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 13. März 2016*

vorraussichtlichTeilnahme an der RTF in Neuwied ( ca. 70km Strasse )
ggf. auch mit dem MTB nach Neuwied und zurück.
weitere Infos folgen im Laufe der Woche.

Wer stattdessen eine Tour mit dem MTB durch die Westerwälder Wälder 
anbieten möchte, bitte melden. Wird nachgetragen!


Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. März 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE   UPDATE


*Samstag 12. März 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 13. März 2016*

*Teilnahme an der RTF in Neuwied ( ca. 70km Strasse )

Treffpunkt: Neustadt Thalhof Nähe Holzhandlung Neustadt ( frima )*
*von Peterslahr kommend ca. 1 km. vor Neustadt / Wied*
*Uhrzeit: ca. 10.30 Uhr. *
*Teilnahme mit MTB oder Rennrad an der RTF in Neuwied. *
*Wir fahren von dort aus nach Neuwied und wieder zurück. *


Wer stattdessen eine Tour mit dem MTB durch die Westerwälder Wälder 
anbieten möchte, bitte melden. Wird nachgetragen!


Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (17. März 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 

*Samstag 19. März 2016
*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 20. März 2016*

Treffpunkt :  Wölmersen ( Neues Leben Zentrum )
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr 
Tour durch die Leuscheid

Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.
Für weitere Vorschläge sind alle offen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. März 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 23. März 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen vor dem " Neues Leben Zentrum "
MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort

*Samstag 26. März 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 27. März 2016*

wird noch nachgereicht!


Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. März 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 30. März 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
				   Es wird die 50km Tour für den 10.04. abgefahren. Alle Guides 
				   unbedingt teilnehmen
Treffpunkt 2: 18.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm
				   Es wird die 30km Tour für den 10.04. abgefahren. Alle Guides 
				   unbedingt teilnehmen

*Samstag 02. April 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 03. April 2016*

Rhodius CTF im Brohltal, weitere Infos zu Fahrgemeinschaften
sowie Treffpunkt und Zeiten folgen. 


Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. April 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 06. April 2016*

Treffpunkt : 18.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Sportzentrum Glockenspitze

Es wird die 30km Tour für den 10.04. abgefahren. Alle Guides
dieser Tour unbedingt teilnehmen!

*Samstag 09. April 2016*
Treffpunkt: 14.00 Uhr in Altenkirchen, Sportzentrum Glockenspitze

Es wird die 30km Tour für den 10.04. final abgefahren. Alle Guides
dieser Tour unbedingt teilnehmen!

*Sonntag 10. April 2016*

Eigene Veranstaltung, geführte MTB Touren ab Sportzentrum Glockenspitze,
30 und 50km Strecken werden angeboten.


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. April 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 13. April 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

Tour über Leuscheid nach Dattenfeld, dann durchs Pulvermühlental
bis auf die Nutscheid, es folgen Rosbach, Kloster Hassel und
Beulskopf.


*Samstag 16. April 2016*

geführte MTB Tour durchs Siebengebirge

Treffpunkt und Startzeit werden nachgereicht.

*Sonntag 17. April 2016*

Saisoneröffnung Wwrsf. 13.30 Uhr Obererbach / Cafe Zum Hähnershof



Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (11. April 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> MTB - TOURENTERMINE
> *
> Mittwoch 13. April 2016*
> 
> ...


Hallo,

hast du eine grobe Abschätzung, wann ihr am Beulskopf zurück seid? 

Gruß sibu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (11. April 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du eine grobe Abschätzung, wann ihr am Beulskopf zurück seid?
> 
> Gruß sibu


Hi, 
also 2-2,5 Std. Fahrzeit sind schon realistisch.


----------



## sibu (14. April 2016)

Näh, hat der Westerwald ein Wetter. Bis Weyerbusch war es trocken, dann habe ich mir die Regensachen angezogen, und bin wieder zurück. Bis Stockhausen blieb es ein leichtes Nieseln, dann war wieder trocken. 

Das Umdrehen hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt, denn durch das Gelände fahren hätte gestern keinen Sinn gemacht?


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. April 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Näh, hat der Westerwald ein Wetter. Bis Weyerbusch war es trocken, dann habe ich mir die Regensachen angezogen, und bin wieder zurück. Bis Stockhausen blieb es ein leichtes Nieseln, dann war wieder trocken.
> 
> Das Umdrehen hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt, denn durch das Gelände fahren hätte gestern keinen Sinn gemacht?



Hat sich gelohnt, bei dem Regen ist am Ende keiner mehr gefahren!
Bis bald. 
Lg.


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. April 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 20. April 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

Tour über Leuscheid nach Dattenfeld, dann durchs Pulvermühlental
bis auf die Nutscheid, es folgen Rosbach, Kloster Hassel und
Beulskopf.

*Samstag 23. April 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 24. April 2016*

Treffpunkt: MTB wird nachgereicht.

Alternativ: RTF in St. Augustin / Sternfahrt 



Ich denke zur Zeit hat sich der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " sehr bewährt
und sollte zur Zeit beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (21. April 2016)

Da so viele nach dem Rückweg gefragt haben: Die kühle Nachtluft hat die Fahrt doch etwas beschleunigt, damit es mir warm bleibt. Nach 1:25 war ich kurz nach 23 Uhr zu Hause. Tagessumme: 115 km.
Danke für die schöne Tour!


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. April 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Da so viele nach dem Rückweg gefragt haben: Die kühle Nachtluft hat die Fahrt doch etwas beschleunigt, damit es mir warm bleibt. Nach 1:25 war ich kurz nach 23 Uhr zu Hause. Tagessumme: 115 km.
> Danke für die schöne Tour!


Ja, es hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht.  Bis bald.


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. April 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE   UPDATE


*Sonntag 24. April 2016*

Treffpunkt 1: 10.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

Lockere Tour durch die Leuscheid und das Siegtal!


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. April 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 27. April 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

derzeit wird Schneeregen / Schnee gemeldet. 
Die Tour wird spätestens Mittwoch Vormittag veröffentlicht! 

*Samstag 30. April 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 01. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 10.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

MTB Tour ins Wiedtal, mit neuen Trails etc. 

Alternativ: RTF in Ochtendung

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Rea (26. April 2016)

Auf der Industriebrache der ehemaligen Kabelmetal-Halle baut die Abteilung Mountainbike des TuS Schladern eine Mountainbikestrecke. 
Zur finanziellen Unterstützung des Projekts nimmt der TuS Schladern an einem Vereinswettbewerb teil. Die fünf erstplatzierten Vereine erhalten eine Prämie in Höhe von 500 bis 3000 Euro. 

Ich bitte euch um Unterstützung und eure Stimme für dieses einzigartige Projekt in unserer Region. 
Lasst euch aber nicht zu lange Zeit am 28. April 2016, 12:00 Uhr endet die Abstimmung. Bisher befindet sich der Verein auf Rang 3.

https://www.xn--wirfrdieregion-jsb.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440


----------



## BjL (26. April 2016)

Rea schrieb:


> Auf der Industriebrache der ehemaligen Kabelmetal-Halle baut die Abteilung Mountainbike des TuS Schladern eine Mountainbikestrecke.
> Zur finanziellen Unterstützung des Projekts nimmt der TuS Schladern an einem Vereinswettbewerb teil. Die fünf erstplatzierten Vereine erhalten eine Prämie in Höhe von 500 bis 3000 Euro.
> 
> Ich bitte euch um Unterstützung und eure Stimme für dieses einzigartige Projekt in unserer Region.
> ...



Abgestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (26. April 2016)

done


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. April 2016)

Auch Fettisch!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. April 2016)

Erledigt!


----------



## sibu (27. April 2016)

Wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schau, sehe ich weiß, und die Wege sind die Nacht durchtränkt worden. Ich fahre heute den kurzen Weg direkt nach Hause


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Mai 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 04. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

Kurze Warm Up Runde für Donnerstag.

*Donnerstag 05. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 8.00 Uhr Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 2: 8.00 Uhr bei J.John in Werkhausen, Leingen

Wir fahren in Fahrgemeinschaften nach Weibern zur CTF.
Wer gerne mitkommen möchte und noch nicht gemeldet ist
der sollte mich umgehend informieren.

*Samstag 07. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 08. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1:  wird noch bekannt gegeben.
MTB Marathon in Windhagen.

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Mai 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 11. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

Schöne MTB Runde an die Sieg, ggf. auch noch euinmal 
das Pulvermühlental etc. 

*Samstag 14. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.00 Uhr 
Große Runde ca. 85km, Alpenrod, Dreifelder Weiher, Hartenfelser
Kopf .... und zurück nach AK 

*Sonntag 15. Mai 2016*
Pfingsttour, CTF in Ochtendung
Start in Ochtendung: 7-9.00 Uhr
Strecken: 25/50/80km

*Montag 16. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt: in Werkhausen / Leingen 8 bei J.John
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Pfingsttour nur durch die Leuscheid, inkl. Rampe Kalkahütte,
( drei Berge Tour ) etc.....

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. Mai 2016)

ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 18. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Werkhausen / Leingen 8 bei J.John
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Schöne MTB Runde durch die Leuscheid, Kircheib, Wolfgangsee,
Hüppelröttchen, Kalkahütte, etc.

*Samstag 21. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
40km Rennradtour zur Schinderhannes Vorbereitung

*Sonntag 22. Mai 2016*

Teilnahme Schinderhannes MTB Marathon in Emmelshausen


----------



## sibu (18. Mai 2016)

Danke für die kurze Tour - aber die Abkürzung hat nicht gereicht: An der Stadtgrenze von Bad Honnef hat es angefangen zu regnen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, wie lange sich Bad Honnef hinstreckt.


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Mai 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke für die kurze Tour - aber die Abkürzung hat nicht gereicht: An der Stadtgrenze von Bad Honnef hat es angefangen zu regnen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, wie lange sich Bad Honnef hinstreckt.



Wir sind am Ende auch noch etwas nass geworden. Bis bald! Lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Mai 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 25. Mai 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: 18.30 Uhr in Wölmersen / Neues Leben Zentrum

lockere Ausrollrunde und im Anschluss gehts an den Gardasee!


*Sonntag 29. Mai 2016*
wird noch bekannt gegeben!

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Mai 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 01. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt : Leingen 8, 57635 Werkhausen
Zeit: 18.30

MTB Runde je nach Wetterzustand!

*Samstag 04. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort

*Sonntag 05. Juni 2016*
CTF in Buchholz
Treffpunkt: Buchholz Schule
Zeit: 8.30
Start in Buchholz: 9.00Uhr
Strecken: 23, 39 und 55km. 


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn ihr doch noch mal Hennefer Trails schnuppern wollt, meldet euch bei mir. Ich kann entweder Sonntags oder jeden zweiten Samstag.
Aufgrund des anstehenden Sommerurlaubs 'freu' gerne mal im Juli.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr doch noch mal Hennefer Trails schnuppern wollt, meldet euch bei mir. Ich kann entweder Sonntags oder jeden zweiten Samstag.
> Aufgrund des anstehenden Sommerurlaubs 'freu' gerne mal im Juli.



Perfekt, wir kommen in der ersten Juli Hälfte. Ich kläre das in der nächsten Woche ab wenn alle vom Gardasee zurück sind!

Vor 2 Wochen haben wir noch darüber gesprochen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2016)

Prima, Jürgen.

Hier mal ein kl. Bericht vom vergangenen Wochenende, zum geistigen eingrooven... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/emmteebee-treff-2016-wuppertal.743643/page-42


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Mai 2016)

Gebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (6. Juni 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 08. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Runde nach Absprache

*Samstag 11. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr

ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG: Rennradtour mit Uwe


*Sonntag 12. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB Tour bis Waldbröl und zurück

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Juni 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 15. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Runde je nach Wetterzustand

*Samstag 18. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,


*Sonntag 19. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: Werkhausen, Leingen 8 bei J.John
Zeit: 09.30 Uhr
MTB Tour: Auf neuen Wegen in und durch die Leuscheid 

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Juni 2016)

MTB - TOURENTERMINE 
*
Mittwoch 22. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Runde ins Wiedtal und über Rott zurück

*Samstag 25. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,


*Sonntag 26. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt: DGH in Gehlert
Zeit: 09.00 Uhr
Teilnahme an der geführten MTB Tour des SV Gehlert
ACHTUNG: Anmeldung erforderlich!

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (21. Juni 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> MTB - TOURENTERMINE
> *
> Mittwoch 22. Juni 2016*
> Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,
wie nass sind die Wege im Wiedtal, wenn es die nächsten 24 Stunden trocken bleibt? Schon tauglich für Straßenslicks?


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Juni 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> wie nass sind die Wege im Wiedtal, wenn es die nächsten 24 Stunden trocken bleibt? Schon tauglich für Straßenslicks?


Schwierig zu sagen, aber wir können die Tour ein wenig auf deine Sliks anpassen.


----------



## sibu (22. Juni 2016)

Und abendlich grüßt der Regenschauer ... gestern abend war es auf dem Heimweg wieder nass





und im Wald ist es heute morgen immer noch feucht. Da bleibe ich lieber auf fester Straße. Viel Spass im Wiedtal.


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Juni 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 29. Juni 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Runde ins Wiedtal, Grenzbachtal, ein wenig auch als
Erkundungstour, auf neuen und unbekannten Wegen.

*Samstag 2. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Rennradtour über Altenkirchen ins Siegtal und über Dattenfeld 
zum Scharfrichter. Über die Nutscheid dann wunderschön nach 
Eitorf Halft und durch das Siegtal und Werfen weiter nach 
Weyerbusch und zurück nach Altenkirchen.
ca. 64km und 850hm.

*Sonntag 3. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr  MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort.

Alternativ: Sternfahrt mit dem RR nach Koblenz zur RTF Koblenz
ca. 107km und 1100 HM hin und zurück!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Juli 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 6. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Vereinsmeisterschaft, anschließend gemeinsames lockeres ausrollen. 

*Samstag 9. Juli 2016*
Teilnahme an der MTB Veranstaltung in Roßbach
Infos an die Teilnehmer per mail. 

*Sonntag 10. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: wird noch veröffentlicht.

*Rennrad*
Treffpunkt 2: Weyerdamm Altenkirchen mit dem Rennrad
Zeit: vorgeplant 8.30 Uhr  ( wird ggf. noch angepasst )
Einstieg in die Bad Marienberger RTF in Hachenburg.


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Juli 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 13. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Tour nach Absprache. Es ist Regenwetter gemeldet, 
ggf. wird daher Donnerstag oder Freitag gefahren. 
Bitte auf die kurzfristige Info achten.  

*Samstag 16. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 17. Juli 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour ins Krabachtal.


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. August 2016)

*ACHTUNG: ÄNDERUNG

SAMSTAG 13.00 Uhr statt 14.00 Uhr

MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 10. August 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Tour rund um den Beulskopf

*Samstag 13. August 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 14. August 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour ins Krabachtal.


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (16. August 2016)

*
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 17. August 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
MTB Tour durchs Mehrbachtal nach Flammersfeld, 
weiter ins Wiedtal und Grenzbachtal. Zurück dann 
an der Wied entlang nach Seelbach, Obernau und 
zurück. 

*Samstag 20. August 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 21. August 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour ins Siegtal und durchs Pulvermühlental bis Waldbröl 
und wieder zurück. 

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. August 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 24. August 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tolles Wetter wird gemeldet. Das wäre noch einmal etwas
für die Runde Leuscheid, Mooshütte, Kircheib, Reisbitzen, 
Hirz-Maulsbach, Westerwaldsteig Flammersfeld, Seelbach,
Obernau, Neitersen, Birnbach und dann heim!
ACHTUNG: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

*Samstag 27. August 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 28. August 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Gehlert am Brunnen
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr
Tour mit den Mountainbikern von Gehlert!

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (25. August 2016)

Danke für die nette Tour. Mit der Restluft bin ich noch bis Asbach gekommen (der letzte Bus war eine halbe Stunde zuvor schon weg), habe dort neu aufgepumpt und dann hat es bis nach Hause gereicht. Essen, Trinken und dann Reparieren: Der Schlauch war direkt am Ventil eingerissen, Flicken hätte nicht viel geholfen (ja, einen Ersatzschlauch hätte ich dabei gehabt).


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. August 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Tour. Mit der Restluft bin ich noch bis Asbach gekommen (der letzte Bus war eine halbe Stunde zuvor schon weg), habe dort neu aufgepumpt und dann hat es bis nach Hause gereicht. Essen, Trinken und dann Reparieren: Der Schlauch war direkt am Ventil eingerissen, Flicken hätte nicht viel geholfen (ja, einen Ersatzschlauch hätte ich dabei gehabt).


 
Freut mich das alles noch geklappt hat, bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. August 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 31. August 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tour durch die Leuscheid


*Freitag 02. September 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Stoneman Miriquidi
Zeit: 


*Samstag 03. September 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Stoneman Miriquidi
Zeit:


*Sonntag 04. September 2016*
Treffpunkt 1:  Stoneman Miriquidi
Zeit: 


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. September 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 07. September 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tour nach Absprache
ACHTUNG: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

*Samstag 10. September 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 11. September 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: wird noch veröffentlicht
MTB Tour

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. September 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Samstag 17. September 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 18. September 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: wird noch veröffentlicht
MTB Tour

*Mittwoch 21. September 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tour nach Absprache
ACHTUNG: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Oktober 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 05. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tour nach Absprache
ACHTUNG: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

*Samstag 08. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 09. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB Tour nach Gruppenabsprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. Oktober 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 12. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tour in und durch die Leuscheid
ACHTUNG: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

*Samstag 15. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 16. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB Tour an die Sieg


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Oktober 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 19. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Tour nach Absprache ( nur wenn es trocken ist )
Das Wetter sieht eher schlecht aus. 
ACHTUNG: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

*Samstag 22. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
ggf. 2 Leistungsgruppen, es wird als Gruppe gefahren!
Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 23. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB Tour über den Heilbrunnen und zurück über Stromberg..


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Oktober 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 26. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Schöner Night Ride nach Absprache vor Ort.
( gute Beleuchtung ist erforderlich! )

*Samstag 29. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,

*Sonntag 30. Oktober 2016*
Treffpunkt 1: Obererbach, Cafe Hähnershof
Zeit: 13.00 Uhr
Saisonabschlusstour


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Oktober 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 2. November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30
Schöner Night Ride nach Absprache vor Ort.
( gute Beleuchtung ist erforderlich! )

*Samstag 5.November 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, zunächst mit dem MTB in Kürze 
dann mit dem Rennrad!

*Sonntag 6.November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Touren nach Absprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (2. November 2016)

Ich sag hier mal kurz "Hallo", weil es bis zur nächsten Mitfahrt noch etwas dauern kann: Die ausgelutschte Federgabel muss getauscht werden - das wird wohl eine Starrgabel. Lenker und Vorbau sind einer Katze zum Opfer gefallen. Die hintere Felge ist an einer Speiche angerissen (zu viel raues Gelände im Westerwald?). Die Spikes von den Winterreifen sind rund gefahren. Kurz: Wenn das Rad saniert ist, kann ich wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Stevensbiker (2. November 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich sag hier mal kurz "Hallo", weil es bis zur nächsten Mitfahrt noch etwas dauern kann: Die ausgelutschte Federgabel muss getauscht werden - das wird wohl eine Starrgabel. Lenker und Vorbau sind einer Katze zum Opfer gefallen. Die hintere Felge ist an einer Speiche angerissen (zu viel raues Gelände im Westerwald?). Die Spikes von den Winterreifen sind rund gefahren. Kurz: Wenn das Rad saniert ist, kann ich wieder mitfahren.



Hallo zurück, 
ich hoffe es geht euch beiden gut. Lenker und Vorbau sind ersetzbar.
Dann saniere mal dein Rad und wenns soweit ist dann freuen wir uns sehr wenn du 
mal wieder vorbeischaust. Kauf die aber vernünftige Felgen, solche die den rauhen 
Westerwald aushalten! 
Bis bald!
Lg.


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. November 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 9. November 2016*
fällt aus da sehr schlechtes Wetter 
gemeldet wird.

*Samstag 12.November 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, zunächst mit dem MTB in Kürze 
dann mit dem Rennrad!

*Sonntag13.November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Touren nach Absprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (13. November 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 16. November 2016*
fällt wohl wieder aus da sehr schlechtes Wetter 
gemeldet wird.

*Samstag 19.November 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, zunächst mit dem MTB in Kürze 
dann mit dem Rennrad!

*Sonntag 20.November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Touren nach Absprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. November 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 23. November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Touren nach Absprache

*Samstag 26.November 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, zunächst mit dem MTB in Kürze
dann mit dem Rennrad!

*Sonntag 27.November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Touren nach Absprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (24. November 2016)

Danke für die nette Tour. Das Problem mit dem Rücklicht habe ich noch in Weyerbusch gelöst: Der Stecker für das Rücklicht war nicht richtig fest im Scheinwerfer eingesteckt.


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. November 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 30. November 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Wetterzustand und Absprache

*Samstag 01.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, zunächst mit dem MTB in Kürze
dann mit dem Rennrad!

*Sonntag 02.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Wetterzustand und Absprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2016)

Fang doch mal an mit Touren*berichten*.


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. November 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fang doch mal an mit Touren*berichten*.


Das wär mal was, hast Recht. Ab Weihnachten habe ich hoffentlich etwas Zeit dazu. 

Übrigens, wir wollen demnächst mal mit ein paar Leuten nach Hennef kommen, sind aber im Moment noch 
Erkältungsgeschwächt und nicht fit genug für Euch. Wann passt es? Ist der Treffpunkt immer noch am Lidl? 
Wann? 
Lg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2016)

Lidl passt schon als Treffpunkt, für mich. Einfach mal wieder PN und dann gucken wir was aus.


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. November 2016)

Super! Ich hoffe das klappt dann noch vor Weihnachten!

Lg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2016)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Super! Ich hoffe das klappt dann noch vor Weihnachten!
> 
> Lg.


Schaunmermal. Am 3. und 17.12. bin i abba scho vergehm...


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. November 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schaunmermal. Am 3. und 17.12. bin i abba scho vergehm...


Ich melde mich früh genug! Lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Dezember 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 07. Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Wetterzustand und Absprache

*Samstag 10.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, zunächst mit dem MTB in Kürze
dann mit dem Rennrad!

*Sonntag 11.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Wetterzustand und Absprache


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. Dezember 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 14. Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Samstag 17.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad

*Sonntag 18.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Fatte Wintertour!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 21. Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Gruppenabsprache!

*Samstag 24.Dezember 2016*
*Sonntag 25.Dezember 2016*
*Montag 26.Dezember 2016*
Touren über die Feiertage werden je nach Wetter
und Interesse kurzfristig veröffentlicht.

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Dezember 2016)

*Samstag 31.Dezember 2016*
Treffpunkt: in Leingen 8, Werkhausen
Zeit: 13.30
Silvestertour
*
Sonntag 01. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : nach Absprache
Zeit: nach Absprache

lockere Neujahrsrunde


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Januar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 4. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Absprache vor Ort!

*Samstag 7. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad

*Sonntag 8.Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Absprache vor Ort!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. Januar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch11. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Sollte die Tour stattfinden kommt kurzfristig eine Info!
Es wird wohl nass / kalt und regnen! 

*Samstag14. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad

*Sonntag15.Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Wintertouren nach Absprache vor Ort!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## sibu (17. Januar 2017)

Gibt es morgen (Mittwoch, 18.07.) eine gepflegte Frostfahrt mit Eissplatten und Tiefschnee?


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Januar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen (Mittwoch, 18.07.) eine gepflegte Frostfahrt mit Eissplatten und Tiefschnee?


Leider müssen wir morgen alle arbeiten bzw. haben Termine.  Sorry, nächste Woche sicher wieder.


----------



## noocelo (17. Januar 2017)

l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. Januar 2017)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Leider müssen wir morgen alle arbeiten bzw. haben Termine.  Sorry, nächste Woche sicher wieder.


Tschuldigung, ich habe den Smiley vergessen: Ab 350 m liegen hier in schattigen Lichtungen knapp 20 cm Schnee. Damit macht das Fahren nicht nur keinen Spass, es geht schlicht gar nicht ... und bei aktuell -6° hätte ich auch eine kalten, langen Weg nach Hause.


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Januar 2017)

Wir haben derzeit kuschelige -12°, ggf. abends etwas weniger, aber für An- und Rückfahrt zuzüglich einer netten Tour über Eisplatten und Tiefschnee doch äußerst grenzwertig.  Der Wald ist durchaus fahrbar, am Sonntag waren wir 4 Std. mit Fattys im Wald unterwegs. 
Aber wir treffen uns Donnerstag um 20.00 Uhr in der Pizzeria in der Bahnhofstraße in Altenkirchen.  Dort werden wir von Pasquale mit Muscheln bekocht und planen auch ein wenig unsere diesjährigen Touren. 
Wenns passt und du Lust hast, dann komm einfach vorbei.


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Januar 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> l


----------



## sibu (18. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mal des Spasses halber bei der Bahn geschaut, wie schnell die zurück braucht: Reine Fahrzeit 1 Std. 31 Min. Mit dem Rad wär ich schneller, aber der Zug ist wärmer (letzte Abfahrt 22:17). Meine Planung für 2017 ist aber im Wesentlichen schon fertig: Im Juli London-Edinburgh-London.


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Januar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich habe mal des Spasses halber bei der Bahn geschaut, wie schnell die zurück braucht: Reine Fahrzeit 1 Std. 31 Min. Mit dem Rad wär ich schneller, aber der Zug ist wärmer (letzte Abfahrt 22:17). Meine Planung für 2017 ist aber im Wesentlichen schon fertig: Im Juli London-Edinburgh-London.


Vergib nicht die Touren BH-WW hin und zurück mit Bonusrunde.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Januar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich habe mal des Spasses halber bei der Bahn geschaut, wie schnell die zurück braucht: Reine Fahrzeit 1 Std. 31 Min. Mit dem Rad wär ich schneller, aber der Zug ist wärmer (letzte Abfahrt 22:17). Meine Planung für 2017 ist aber im Wesentlichen schon fertig: Im Juli London-Edinburgh-London.


Dafür liegt der Bahnhof ca. 100 Meter neben der Pizzeria. Aber das sind dann ja 3 Std. Fahrzeit zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Januar 2017)

Wir denken über Stoneman Silber, ein paar Tagen Pfalz, diversen Ctf's,Rtf's und Marathons usw. nach. Schaun wir mal welche Vorschläge denn so gemacht werden.


----------



## noocelo (19. Januar 2017)

http://www.tuscanytrail.it/en 


ach, und: fertige liste bitte in kopie an mich. danke!


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Januar 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> http://www.tuscanytrail.it/en
> 
> 
> ach, und: fertige liste bitte in kopie an mich. danke!


Aber selbstverständlich.


----------



## noocelo (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## sibu (20. Januar 2017)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Wir denken über Stoneman Silber, ein paar Tagen Pfalz, diversen Ctf's,Rtf's und Marathons usw. nach. Schaun wir mal welche Vorschläge denn so gemacht werden.


Danke für die Mitnahme, ich war noch vor dem Zug zu Hause und die Auto-Wärme zusammen mit dem Rottbitzer Hügel hat ausgereicht. Stockhausen wenden war noch eine gute Idee: An der A3-Ausfahrt war ein in Richtung Schmelztal abfahrbereiter Schwertransporter, der nur von Fahrrädern überholt werden konnte.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Januar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke für die Mitnahme, ich war noch vor dem Zug zu Hause und die Auto-Wärme zusammen mit dem Rottbitzer Hügel hat ausgereicht. Stockhausen wenden war noch eine gute Idee: An der A3-Ausfahrt war ein in Richtung Schmelztal abfahrbereiter Schwertransporter, der nur von Fahrrädern überholt werden konnte.


Schön, freut mich das es gut geklappt hat.  Bis bald.


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. Januar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 25. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr

Wintertour vor dem Tauwetter! Es geht ins Wiedtal!

*Samstag 28. Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad

*Sonntag 29.Januar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr

Je nach Wetterbedingungen Straße oder Wald. Wird vor 
Ort abgesprochen.


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Januar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 01. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr

Tour nach Wetterlage

*Samstag 04. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad

*Sonntag 05. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr

Tour nach Absprache vor Ort


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Februar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Samstag 11. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Februar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 15. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Tour nach Wetterlage

*Samstag 18. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad
				hier ggf. die 43km Runde

*Sonntag 19. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr 
Tour nach Absprache vor Ort


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (15. Februar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE 

UPDATE*



*Samstag 18. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,

*Va**riante 1* Zeit: 12.00 Uhr
*Sportliche MTB Tour, ca. 86km, Rückkehr AK 15.17 Uhr!
Variante 2:* Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
GA1 Touren auf der Straße, Rennrad
				hier ggf. die 43km Runde der ehemaligen RTF

*Sonntag 19. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour nach Absprache vor Ort


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Februar 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE *

*Mittwoch 22. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : fällt aus da Regenwetter und Sturm angesagt sind!

*Samstag 25. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren


*Sonntag 26. Februar 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour nach Absprache vor Ort


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. März 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE *

*Mittwoch 08. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Tour nach Wetterlage, sieht aber wieder ganz schlecht aus!

*Samstag 11. März 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: Start 10.00 Uhr - 12.00 Uhr in Neuwied, RTF Teilnahme 71km.



*Sonntag 12. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : 9.00 vor Neustadt, Parkplatz neben Holzhandlung frima. 
RTF Teilnahme, Fahrt nach Neuwied und zurück, ca. 71-75km


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. März 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE *

*Mittwoch 15. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Schöne Tour durch die Wälder der Region!

*Samstag 18. März 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren



*Sonntag 19. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr
Abfahrt unserer geführten MTB Tour für den 09.04.

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## BjL (13. März 2017)

zurück in die Zukunft?


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. März 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> zurück in die Zukunft?


jaaaa.....


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. März 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE   UPDATE*

*Mittwoch 15. März 2017  ÄNDERUNG*
Treffpunkt : Weyerdamm Altenkirchen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Abfahrt unserer 30km geführten MTB Tour für den 09.04.
Wir ziehen diese vor da das Wetter am Wochenende sehr
bescheiden werden soll.

*Samstag 18. März 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren
Touren nach Wetterlage, sieht aber wieder ganz schlecht aus!

*Sonntag 19. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour nach Wetterlage, sieht aber wieder ganz schlecht aus!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. März 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE UPDATE*

*Mittwoch 22. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Schöne Tour durch die Wälder der Region!

*Samstag 25. März 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Variante 1: Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
Variante 2: GA1 Touren mit dem Rennrad, die 71km Strecke der RTF der WwRsf.
Touren nach Wetterlage, sieht aber wieder ganz schlecht aus!

*Sonntag 26. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
wird noch festgelegt!


Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. März 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE UPDATE*

*Mittwoch 29. März 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Schöne Tour durch die Wälder der Region!

*Samstag 01. April 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,


*Sonntag 02. April 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Touren nach Absprache!
CTF Brohltal, Infos folgen

Der Treffpunkt " Neues Leben Zentrum " hat sich sehr bewährt
und sollte bis auf weiteres beibehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (31. März 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE UPDATE*


*Samstag 01. April 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,


*Sonntag 02. April 2017*

CTF Brohltal in Wehr
1.Treffpunkt : 9.00 Uhr in Wehr am Start! 

wer dort nicht kann!

2.Treffpunkt : Weyerbusch Forsthaus Herchener Strasse
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
Tour über Kircheib ins Krabachtal


----------



## Stevensbiker (22. Mai 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 24. Mai 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Mai 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 31. Mai 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Juni 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Samstag 3. Juni 2017*
Treffpunkt : Altenkirchen Weyerdamm
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Absprache vor Ort.

( Bei Gewitter fällt die Tour aus )

Die Tourentermine an Pfingsten werden später bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Juni 2017)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Sonntag 18. Juni 2017*
Treffpunkt : Altes Forsthaus Weyerbusch 
( Herchener Strasse Anfang Wald! )
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour an die Sieg, weiter durchs Pulvermühlental, dann Waldbröl und zurück.


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. August 2017)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 30. August 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour über Neitersen und Seelbach ins Wiedtal, dann 
durch das Grenzbachtal bis Willroth und über Peterslahr, 
Rott - Flammersfeld zurück.  

*Samstag 02. September 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
*
Sonntag 03. September 2017*

steht noch nicht fest da RTF in Hennef!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. August 2017)

Endlich wieder ein Mittwochs-Termin: Dieses Jahr war für mich eher ein Straßenjahr und ich fahre auf 32er Reifen. Wenn die Arbeit es zulässt und es trocken bleibt, versuche ich mitzufahren.


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. August 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein Mittwochs-Termin: Dieses Jahr war für mich eher ein Straßenjahr und ich fahre auf 32er Reifen. Wenn die Arbeit es zulässt und es trocken bleibt, versuche ich mitzufahren.


Toll, letzten Mittwoch haben wir noch von dir gesprochen. Wir freuen uns sehr.


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. August 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein Mittwochs-Termin: Dieses Jahr war für mich eher ein Straßenjahr und ich fahre auf 32er Reifen. Wenn die Arbeit es zulässt und es trocken bleibt, versuche ich mitzufahren.



Wetterupdate erfolgt morgen 16.00 Uhr nach kurzfristiger Prognose und Wetterradar! 
Es sind Gewitter und Regen ab dem Abend gemeldet!


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. August 2017)

Es wird auf Alle Fälle wohl Schauer geben. Wird wohl heute eine kleinere Runde um Birnbach /Beulskopf.


----------



## sibu (30. August 2017)

16:55 Der Regenradar zeigt Echos, die sich auf dem Weg von der Eifel zum Rhein auflösen.
17:05 Ich gehe mich umziehen
17:10 Vor der Tür ist es nass und es tröpfelt
17:15 An der entscheidenden Kreuzung werden die Tropfen dicker und der Blick Richtung Südwesten zeigt dicke Wolken, ich drehe nach Hause ab.
17:25 Im Wald erreicht mich ein Notruf eines Kumpels: Er sitzt auf der anderen Rheinseite im Trockenen (vom Bier mal abgesehen).
17:45 Auf der Fähre hört es auf zu regnen.
20:30 Es ist auf der linken Rheinseite immer noch trocken, und die dicken Wolken sind Richtung Osten abgezogen. Es wird Zeit für die letzte Fähre zurück nach Hause ...

Ich hoffe, die Wolken sind auch an euch vorbei gezogen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. August 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> 16:55 Der Regenradar zeigt Echos, die sich auf dem Weg von der Eifel zum Rhein auflösen.
> 17:05 Ich gehe mich umziehen
> 17:10 Vor der Tür ist es nass und es tröpfelt
> 17:15 An der entscheidenden Kreuzung werden die Tropfen dicker und der Blick Richtung Südwesten zeigt dicke Wolken, ich drehe nach Hause ab.
> ...


Hi, ja wir sind trocken geblieben. Immer um Wölmersen herum damit wir bei Bedarf schnell heim könnten. Fast 43km und trocken.... Bis bald. Lg. Jürgen


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. September 2017)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*
( das Wochenwetter ist nicht gerade prickelnd )

*Mittwoch 6. September 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort. 
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. 

*Samstag 9. September 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort. 
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. 

*Sonntag 10. September 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort. 
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.


----------



## Stevensbiker (11. September 2017)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*
( das Wochenwetter ist nicht gerade prickelnd )

*Mittwoch13. September 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort. 
Wahrscheinlich locker und nur auf besten Wegen. 

*Samstag und Sonntag sind wir im Pfälzerwald!*


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. September 2017)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Samstag 30. September 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort. 
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. 

*Dienstag 3. Oktober 2017*
MTB Tour in Rengsdorf

*Mittwoch 4, Oktober 2017*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren nach Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

*Samstag 7. Oktober 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

*Sonntag 8. Oktober 2017*
Treffpunkt : Wölmersen, Neues Leben Zentrum
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Oktober 2017)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 25. Oktober 2017*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB Tour nach Absprache vor Ort, GA-I.
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

*Samstag 28. Oktober 2017*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort, GA-I-II
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

*Sonntag 29. Oktober 2017*
Treffpunkt : 13.30 Uhr, Hähnershof, Obererbach
Saisonabschlussfahrt WwRsf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (21. November 2017)

Wo es morgen mal trocken sein soll: Fahrt ihr noch?


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. November 2017)

Hi, ich weiß noch nicht, habe die Heizung kaputt und bereite alles für einen neuen Kessel vor. 
In Kürze werde ich wieder regelmäßig fahren. 
Schön von dir zu lesen!
Vg. Jürgen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Dezember 2017)

Startet Ihr dieses Jahr nochmal durch?


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Dezember 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Startet Ihr dieses Jahr nochmal durch?


Ja, einige fahren Silvester um 13.30 Uhr eine kleine Runde ab Werkhausen. Danach gibt es zum Jahresausklang Krebbelchen und Glühwein. Bist herzlich eingeladen. Ab Januar gehts dann sehr regelmäßig wieder los. Lg.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Dezember 2017)

Wo genau ist es dort?


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Dezember 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist es dort?


Leingen 8, im Ortsteil Leingen, von Weyerbusch  nur 500 Meter.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Dezember 2017)

Muss die Gege´nd hier mal erkunden, nur im Dunekln ists derzeit etwas doof....


----------



## sibu (31. Dezember 2017)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Ja, einige fahren Silvester um 13.30 Uhr eine kleine Runde ab Werkhausen. Danach gibt es zum Jahresausklang Krebbelchen und Glühwein. Bist herzlich eingeladen. Ab Januar gehts dann sehr regelmäßig wieder los. Lg.


Danke für die nette Runde und noch einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Stevensbiker (31. Dezember 2017)

Hi,  danke das du dabei warst. Dir einen guten Start ins Neue Jahr und einige schöne gemeinsame Touren. Lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (9. Januar 2018)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 10. Januar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB Touren nach Absprache vor Ort.


*Samstag 13. Janauer 2018*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

*Sonntag 14. Januar 2018*
Treffpunkt : Birnbach vor Maler Weller an der B8
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues allerseits!
Schöne Grüße, Rene


----------



## Stevensbiker (9. Januar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frohes Neues allerseits!
> Schöne Grüße, Rene


Frohes Neues zurück. Ich melde mich die Tage mal.


----------



## Stevensbiker (17. Januar 2018)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Samstag 20. Janauer 2018*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Schneeregen o.ä. fällt die Tour aus.

*Sonntag 21. Januar 2018*
Treffpunkt : Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Schneeregen o.ä. fällt die Tour aus.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. Januar 2018)

Fahrt ihr morgen früh?


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. Januar 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr morgen früh?


Ja, 10.30 Uhr Wölmersen vor Neues Leben Zentrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. Januar 2018)

Super werde kommen!


----------



## Stevensbiker (23. Januar 2018)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Mittwoch 24. Januar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB Touren nach Absprache vor Ort.


*Samstag 27. Janauer 2018*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.
Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus.

*Sonntag 28. Januar 2018*
Treffpunkt : Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. Januar 2018)

Hi Sibu, ich hoffe du bist wieder gut nach Hause gekommen. Bis bald. Lg.


----------



## sibu (24. Januar 2018)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hi Sibu, ich hoffe du bist wieder gut nach Hause gekommen. Bis bald. Lg.


Ja, danke, war noch eine angenehme Fahrt bei 10° - und das im Januar. Ich zweifele aber etwas an meinem Tacho: Wieviel km waren es von Wölmersen bis Altenkirchen?


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Januar 2018)

Also meine Runde komplett war gut 39lm, dann sollten das ca. 26km gewesen sein.  Lg.


----------



## sibu (25. Januar 2018)

Ok, dann passte meine Tagesssumme von 101 km .


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Januar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ok, dann passte meine Tagesssumme von 101 km .


----------



## miles2014 (27. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute, 
ich bin mit ein paar Jungs und unseren (mehr oder weniger classic) Bikes nächstes WE im Westerwald. Ich wollte daher mal fragen welche Spots und leichte (flowige) Trails man so in der Gegend gesehen haben muss? Sind untergebracht in Helmeroth nahe AK. Dachte an ein "Besteigen" der Fuchskaute (gibts da Trails runter?). Oder hat jemand sogar eine Tourenempfehlung für eine Tagestour inkl. ein paar Höhenmeter(moderat, denke 80km sollten maximum sein, rechne auch mit Sauwetter)?
Happy Trails 
Kevin


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. Januar 2018)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bin mit ein paar Jungs und unseren (mehr oder weniger classic) Bikes nächstes WE im Westerwald. Ich wollte daher mal fragen welche Spots und leichte (flowige) Trails man so in der Gegend gesehen haben muss? Sind untergebracht in Helmeroth nahe AK. Dachte an ein "Besteigen" der Fuchskaute (gibts da Trails runter?). Oder hat jemand sogar eine Tourenempfehlung für eine Tagestour inkl. ein paar Höhenmeter(moderat, denke 80km sollten maximum sein, rechne auch mit Sauwetter)?
> Happy Trails
> Kevin



Also wenn du schon mal in Helmeroth bist, dann die Nister bis Kloster Marienstatt und weiter bis zur Westerwälder Seenplatte und über den Wiedweg wieder zurück bis nach Ak oder so. Das sollte passen und du hast auch einiges an Trails dabei.
Aber im Moment läufts im Wald durch den Windbruch nicht gerade flüssig. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Stevensbiker (2. Februar 2018)

*Allez
MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Samstag 03. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.

*Sonntag 04. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt : Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach vorheriger Absprache. 


*Mittwoch 07. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB Touren nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Februar 2018)

*Allez*
*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Samstag 10. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.

*Sonntag 11. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.


*Mittwoch 14. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Stevensbiker (14. Februar 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*


*Samstag 17. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.

*Sonntag 18. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour durch die Wälder nach Absprache.
Nach frostiger Nacht dürfte es kaum Matsch geben. 


*Mittwoch 21. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Februar 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Samstag 24. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.

*Sonntag 25. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB -  GA Tour



*Mittwoch 28. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. Februar 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 28. Februar 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.
*
Samstag 03. März 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.

*Sonntag 04. März 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - GA Tour


----------



## sibu (26. Februar 2018)

Diesen Monat wollte ich eigentlich noch mal mitgefahren sein, aber eine Rückfahrt bei Dauerfrost ist doch ziemlich ungemütlich. Zumal der leichte Hauch von Schnee, der sich heute morgen hier breit gemacht hat (weniger als 0,5 cm), den Spikes zu schaffen macht: Sie rutschen über das Eis.


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Diesen Monat wollte ich eigentlich noch mal mitgefahren sein, aber eine Rückfahrt bei Dauerfrost ist doch ziemlich ungemütlich. Zumal der leichte Hauch von Schnee, der sich heute morgen hier breit gemacht hat (weniger als 0,5 cm), den Spikes zu schaffen macht: Sie rutschen über das Eis.


Ich hatte gestern richtig Probleme in der Leuscheid. So glatt war es dort noch nie. Bis bald, melde dich früh genug dann fahren wir in deine Richtung. Lg.


----------



## sibu (26. Februar 2018)

Die absolut zuverlässige langfristige Wettervorhersage  verspricht für nächste Woche Beserung:


----------



## aspeiron (3. März 2018)

Die Herren, als gebürtiger "Alekerjer" würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mal ne Tour posten könnten. Ich bin/wäre sehr gespannt wo es rund um meine Heimatstadt Trails gibt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2018)

Hi Jürgen, falls ein paar von euch Interesse hätten, am 25.03. wollen wir mal wieder ein paar knackigere Hennefer Trails schaukeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (3. März 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, falls ein paar von euch Interesse hätten, am 25.03. wollen wir mal wieder ein paar knackigere Hennefer Trails schaukeln...


Hi, gerne aber ich für meine Person bin da in der Provence zum biken....ggf. Patrick und Co. , aber ich bin 14 Tage später wieder zurück. Dann sehr gerne, mach einfach mal nen Vorschlag!


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. März 2018)

aspeiron schrieb:


> Die Herren, als gebürtiger "Alekerjer" würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mal ne Tour posten könnten. Ich bin/wäre sehr gespannt wo es rund um meine Heimatstadt Trails gibt.


 Da gibt es schon ne Menge interessanter Trails. Wenn du Lust hast können wir dir mal ein paar ganz nette zeigen.


----------



## aspeiron (4. März 2018)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon ne Menge interessanter Trails. Wenn du Lust hast können wir dir mal ein paar ganz nette zeigen.


Ich komme drauf zurück, danke. Bevor ich das nächste Mal mit etwas Zeit in AK bin melde ich mich, ist aber jobbedingt immer nur Sonntags möglich.


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. März 2018)

aspeiron schrieb:


> Ich komme drauf zurück, danke. Bevor ich das nächste Mal mit etwas Zeit in AK bin melde ich mich, ist aber jobbedingt immer nur Sonntags möglich.


----------



## Stevensbiker (4. März 2018)

Passt doch, wir sind Sonntags meistens ab 10.30 Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. März 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 14. März 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.
*
Samstag 17. März 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
MTB - Tour nach Wetterzustand, Absprache vor Ort.

*Sonntag 18. März 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 10.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour es wird recht kalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weeezzy (30. April 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin Basti 18 Jahre alt und habe seit längerer Pause wieder angefangen aktiver zu fahren und suche im Moment paar Leute mit den man fahren kann.
Ich wohne in Niederhövels


----------



## Stevensbiker (1. Mai 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 02. Mai 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour nur nach Absprache vor Ort.

*Samstag 05. Mai 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
oftmals in den Oberwesterwald

*Sonntag 06. Mai 2018*
Infos folgen!


----------



## sibu (3. Mai 2018)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> *MTB - TOURENTERMINE*
> 
> *Mittwoch 02. Mai 2018*
> Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
> ...


Guten Morgen,

danke für die schöne Tour gestern. Ich bin gut nach Hause gekommen, habe heute morgen das kaputte Schloss ausgebaut und noch eine Ersatzhalterung für die Tasche bestellt, damit beim nächsten Mal andere Teile klappern können  

Gruß sibu


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Mai 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> danke für die schöne Tour gestern. Ich bin gut nach Hause gekommen, habe heute morgen das kaputte Schloss ausgebaut und noch eine Ersatzhalterung für die Tasche bestellt, damit beim nächsten Mal andere Teile klappern können
> 
> Gruß sibu


Vielleicht dann das neue Hinterrad.....Vg.


----------



## sibu (3. Mai 2018)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht dann das neue Hinterrad.....Vg.


Das hat gestern wohl seine ultimative Belastungsprobe mit gemacht  Heute war ich auf dem Heimweg beim Winzer vorbei gefahren und habe 8 Flaschen Wein unbeschadet nach Hause transportiert


----------



## Stevensbiker (29. Mai 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 30. Mai 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour an die Sieg, Pulvermühlental und zurück.

*Samstag 02. Juni 2018*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen,
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr
Sportliche Touren: ca. 40 -70km je nach Gruppenabsprache,
oftmals in den Oberwesterwald

*Sonntag 03. Juni 2018*
CTF und RTF in Buchholz


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Juni 2018)

*MTB - TOURENTERMINE*

*Mittwoch 06. Juni 2018*
Treffpunkt: Neues Leben Zentrum Wölmersen
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
MTB - Tour Richtung Eitorf

*Samstag 09. Juni 2018*
Teamsprint Rossbach

*Sonntag 10. Juni 2018*
geführte Touren Rossbach


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. August 2018)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 08.08.2018 : *

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
MTB Runde nach Absprache vor Ort.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (6. August 2018)

Vll komme ich mal wieder dazu....


----------



## Stevensbiker (6. August 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Vll komme ich mal wieder dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (8. August 2018)

Hallo Sibu, 

war ne nette Runde heute, danke! Ich hoffe du bist gut zu Hause angekommen.. 

Lg. Jürgen


----------



## sibu (9. August 2018)

Ja, danke, nur in Buchholz ist Mittwochs Ruhetag. Gegenüber neben der Kirche gab es Wasser, um die Flasche nachzufüllen.


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. August 2018)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 15.08.2018 : *

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
MTB Runde an die Sieg / Pulvermühlental etc. oder nach indiv. 
Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## Stevensbiker (15. August 2018)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Sonntag 19.08.2018 *

Treffpunkt: 10.30 Uhr am alten Forsthaus in Weyerbusch.
MTB Runde an die Sieg / Pulvermühlental und über Schladern ( ggf. ein Weizen bei El Morris) zurück.


----------



## Stevensbiker (20. August 2018)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 22.08.2018 : *

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
MTB Runde nach indiv. Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## Stevensbiker (25. August 2018)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 29.08.2018 *

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
MTB Runde nach indiv. Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## Stevensbiker (10. September 2018)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 12.09.2018 *

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
MTB Runde nach indiv. Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## SlimSim96 (4. April 2019)

Hallo, gibt es immer noch aktive Fahrer in der Gegend?


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Mai 2019)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 15.05.2019*

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
Lockere MTB Runde nach indiv. Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Juni 2019)

*MTB - TOUR*

*Mittwoch 12.06.2019*

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
Lockere MTB Runde nach indiv. Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## sibu (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jürgen, die Straßensaison ist für mich mit dem letzten Brevet Ende Mai zu Ende gegangen und ich habe jetzt mehr Zeit fürs Gelände,
bin aber bis Ende Juni noch verhindert.Ich hoffe, im Juli klappt es mal wieder. Gruß Helmut


----------



## Stevensbiker (12. Juni 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, die Straßensaison ist für mich mit dem letzten Brevet Ende Mai zu Ende gegangen und ich habe jetzt mehr Zeit fürs Gelände,
> bin aber bis Ende Juni noch verhindert.Ich hoffe, im Juli klappt es mal wieder. Gruß Helmut


Super, wir freuen uns. Wenn wir das frühzeitig wissen dann können wir uns in deine Richtung orientieren.   Lg.Jürgen


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. August 2019)

Hallo,

am Sonntag findet in Weyerbusch eine geführte MTB Tour für E-MTB`s statt. Es geht an die Sieg und den Pulvermühlenweg
hoch auf den Nutscheid, dann nach Schladern und über Obernau, Saal ins Irseltal und durch die Leuscheid zurück.
CA. 53km und gut 1000Hm, wer also Lust hat:

Sonntag: 25.08. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr am Raiffeisenzentrum in Weyerbusch.


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. August 2019)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Sonntag findet in Weyerbusch eine geführte MTB Tour für E-MTB`s statt. Es geht an die Sieg und den Pulvermühlenweg
> hoch auf den Nutscheid, dann nach Schladern und über Obernau, Saal ins Irseltal und durch die Leuscheid zurück.
> ...


Leider muss ich absagen da ich mir eine starke Erkältung eingefangen habe. Die,Tour wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo, 

die Corona Beschränkungen wurden ja gelockert und wir fahren wieder.   
MTB Treffpunkt: Mittwochs um 18.30 Uhr vor dem Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen
Touren nach Absprache vor Ort, meist zwischen 25 und 50 km.  

Vg. Jürgen John


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juni 2021)

Wäre gerne sofort wieder dabei... aber des dauert jetzt ertstmal etwas...


----------



## Stevensbiker (3. Juni 2021)

Schade,  dann bis bald. Wenns wieder passt komm einfach und fahr mit.


----------



## Arioon (14. Juni 2021)

Hi bin noch Anfänger wollte mla fragen ob hier auch letzte sind die flowtrails fahren und kennen und bisschen was beibringen könnten


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Juni 2021)

Arioon schrieb:


> Hi bin noch Anfänger wollte mla fragen ob hier auch letzte sind die flowtrails fahren und kennen und bisschen was beibringen könnten


Hi Arion, 
wenn wir Trails fahren melde ich mich. Treffpunkt ist Wölmersen. 
Wo wohnst du?
Vg.


----------



## Stevensbiker (30. Juni 2021)

*MTB - TOUR

Mittwoch 30.06.2021  fällt wegen Regenwetter aus.....*

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Neues Leben Zentrum in Wölmersen


Lockere MTB Runde nach indiv. Absprache vor Ort!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Juni 2021)

Ihr habt Probleme... Regenwetter. Würde alles geben um zu fahren derzeit.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. Juli 2021)

Mimimimi schrieb:


> Ja, bist ein ganz harter...



Ich wollte nur mitteilen, daß ich wegen Regen nicht aufs Biken verzichten würde... aber was solls.


----------



## sibu (2. September 2021)

Danke für die gestrige Planänderung, war eine schöne Strecke. 

Der Heimweg in den Sonnenuntergang war auch noch nett, ich habe hinter Asbach die landschaftlich reizvollere Strecke über Drinhausen und Meierseifen genommen. Die 1,5 Stunden waren ziemlich genau geschätzt. Nur den kalten Bodennebel hinter der Rottbitze hätte es nicht gebraucht.


----------



## sibu (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo @Stevensbiker
fahrt ihr wieder (oder noch?) Mittwochs?
Gruß sibi.


----------

